# Shifa Interview Discussion 2014



## nidarasul

Okay, how about this one? 
I'm sorry, I am really excited and I want something Shifa related to do so let us start by sharing our interview dates, research ethics related questions and find the maximum answers we can!
My interview date is 28th Oct, 2014.


----------



## RobinAV

Mine's on the 22nd


----------



## weirdwilli

fine this one will do 
20th . is mine the first interview date ?


----------



## RobinAV

weirdwilli said:


> fine this one will do
> 20th . is mine the first interview date ?


Looks like it, for now. There are about 5 guests browsing this thread. I want to be a creep and tell them to make accounts, so that they can tell us about their interviews/aggregates too


----------



## nidarasul

Okay so the stuff included in the interview is:
- Critical Thinking
- Ethical Decision Making
- Communication Skills
- Knowledge of Health care system
The last aggregate to be called is 62 so people between 62-64 really need to work hard to not end up on the waiting list.


----------



## khan6102

20th is mine....I can't help noticing applicants with aggregates higher than mine are getting a later date


----------



## nidarasul

khan6102 said:


> 20th is mine....I can't help noticing applicants with aggregates higher than mine are getting a later date


No its according to the dates you registered on. I paid the fee on the second last date so I think 28th is the last date. People with earlier dates paid the dues earlier.


----------



## khan6102

nidarasul said:


> No its according to the dates you registered on. I paid the fee on the second last date so I think 28th is the last date. People with earlier dates paid the dues earlier.


Is your application number somewhere between 500-700


----------



## nidarasul

khan6102 said:


> Is your application number somewhere between 500-700


My slip number is in 3000s ! :O


----------



## Raza Jafar

28th october. Tuesday.


----------



## khan6102

nidarasul said:


> My slip number is in 3000s ! :O


The application number you got on your shifa e-mail today


----------



## alishkhan

Mine is on 24th which is friday.


----------



## nidarasul

khan6102 said:


> The application number you got on your shifa e-mail today


The application is the same as the slip no. And yes, its in 3000s


----------



## abk1995

mine is also 20th October interview date


----------



## Raza Jafar

abk1995 said:


> mine is also 20th October interview date


Your Aggregate? :?


----------



## abk1995

63.96


----------



## farhan12100

Mines on 23 oct. agregate is 63.


----------



## nidarasul

Seems the bulk of candidates are 63-65


----------



## weirdwilli

nidarasul said:


> No its according to the dates you registered on. I paid the fee on the second last date so I think 28th is the last date. People with earlier dates paid the dues earlier.





khan6102 said:


> Is your application number somewhere between 500-700


That makes sense . Mine is 400 something . I'm just really hoping a ton of people would drop out from the 300


----------



## Raza Jafar

nidarasul said:


> Seems the bulk of candidates are 63-65


Then I think, I should go and take rest. :woot:


----------



## nidarasul

weirdwilli said:


> That makes sense . Mine is 400 something . I'm just really hoping a ton of people would drop out from the 300


A lot are from outside islamabad. Hostel fees of Shifa are high so they will go for local colleges. If they got into Shifa, they would have gotten into local private med colgs too. And then hot shots above 72 will go for Wah and some might even be admitted to UHS and applied on experimental basis. Some will leave because of the court case. 
Do well in the interview and hope for the best.


----------



## weirdwilli

nidarasul said:


> A lot are from outside islamabad. Hostel fees of Shifa are high so they will go for local colleges. If they got into Shifa, they would have gotten into local private med colgs too. And then hot shots above 72 will go for Wah and some might even be admitted to UHS and applied on experimental basis. Some will leave because of the court case.
> Do well in the interview and hope for the best.


Man that is some really good pep talk sort of thing . the day just got even better


----------



## nidarasul

Raza Jafar said:


> Then I think, I should go and take rest. :woot:


I'm sorry if I asked before and forgot but what was ur aggregate again?


----------



## Raza Jafar

66.5


----------



## nidarasul

Raza Jafar said:


> 66.5


Woah! You dont even have to worry about the interview!


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> Seems the bulk of candidates are 63-65


70+ here so yeah B) #bragging

- - - Updated - - -

my interview date is 27th


----------



## khan6102

So abortion or no abortion ?


----------



## nidarasul

Danish.sohail said:


> 70+ here so yeah B) #bragging
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> my interview date is 27th


Can u please go to CMH? 

- - - Updated - - -



khan6102 said:


> So abortion or no abortion ?


As much as I could argue on it all day, the Islamic thing is quite straightforward. 
'No abortion unless mothers life is in danger.'
Someone ask a sensible moulvi about the rape situation. (Please dont ask an uneducated misogynist with a long beard. )I found mixed answers online. Although most moulvis usually go with keep the kid, no matter what.


----------



## Ali11

my interview date is 22nd Oct and Aggregate is 63.22


----------



## Raza Jafar

Danish.sohail said:


> 70+ here so yeah B) #bragging
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> my interview date is 27th


and Shifa is not your priority. Remember? 

- - - Updated - - -



khan6102 said:


> So abortion or no abortion ?


According to Islam, it is not permissible unless mother's life is in danger. but i think we should answer according to appearance of interviewer. If he is Maulvi type then say loudly.. Haza Haramun Habibi


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> Can u please go to CMH?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> As much as I could argue on it all day, the Islamic thing is quite straightforward.
> 'No abortion unless mothers life is in danger.'
> Someone ask a sensible moulvi about the rape situation. (Please dont ask an uneducated misogynist with a long beard. )I found mixed answers online. Although most moulvis usually go with keep the kid, no matter what.


But interview mene dena hai :3 Warna to mera govt sialkot medical college ajayega. Dadi pass T-T

and i must add that in case of rape, you can keep the baby but you can abort it too. It is not sin to abort child you got in that incident, yet aborting is an act disliked.

- - - Updated - - -



Raza Jafar said:


> and Shifa is not your priority. Remember?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> According to Islam, it is not permissible unless mother's life is in danger. but i think we should answer according to appearance of interviewer. If he is Maulvi type then say loudly.. Haza Haramun Habibi


HAHA! But interview dena hai, so see ya all there comrades :3 Across the finish line maybe :v

i dont think essa q koi poche ga.


----------



## Raza Jafar

Danish.Sohail Bhai you dont have to worry about Interview, you are already in.  bus focus on FUMC, Shalamar etc


----------



## Danish.sohail

Raza Jafar said:


> Danish.Sohail Bhai you dont have to worry about Interview, you are already in.  bus focus on FUMC, Shalamar etc


FUMC is? Shalamar is ditch


----------



## Raza Jafar

Danish.sohail said:


> FUMC is? Shalamar is ditch


How?


----------



## weirdwilli

boy do you have some blatantly strong opinions


----------



## nidarasul

Danish.sohail said:


> nidarasul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can u please go to CMH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> As much as I could argue on it all day, the Islamic thing is quite straightforward.
> 'No abortion unless mothers life is in danger.'
> Someone ask a sensible moulvi about the rape situation. (Please dont ask an uneducated misogynist with a long beard. )I found mixed answers online. Although most moulvis usually go with keep the kid, no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> But interview mene dena hai :3 Warna to mera govt sialkot medical college ajayega. Dadi pass T-T
> 
> and i must add that in case of rape, you can keep the baby but you can abort it too. It is not sin to abort child you got in that incident, yet aborting is an act disliked.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Raza Jafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> and Shifa is not your priority. Remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> According to Islam, it is not permissible unless mother's life is in danger. but i think we should answer according to appearance of interviewer. If he is Maulvi type then say loudly.. Haza Haramun Habibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA! But interview dena hai, so see ya all there comrades :3 Across the finish line maybe :v
> 
> i dont think essa q koi poche ga.
Click to expand...

Can u quote any Islamic source that allows abortion in case of rape?


----------



## nidarasul

Danish.sohail said:


> Raza Jafar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danish.Sohail Bhai you dont have to worry about Interview, you are already in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bus focus on FUMC, Shalamar etc
> 
> 
> 
> FUMC is? Shalamar is ditch
Click to expand...

FUMC is foundation university (fauji foundation). Its amazing, I suggest you go for it.


----------



## khan6102

We wil have an aptitude test ??


----------



## nidarasul

khan6102 said:


> We wil have an aptitude test ??


In the 2013 forum, people have said they had an aptitude test. I think it will be a part of the 'critical thinking' portion?


----------



## DoubleA

My interview is on 22nd October.


----------



## RobinAV

nidarasul said:


> FUMC is foundation university (fauji foundation). Its amazing, I suggest you go for it.


I second that, and not just because I want you out of the competition. It's my first preference but with my aggregate it's unlikely I'll get in. It's like all the extracurriculars of Shifa but the degree of UHS. Win win. 
As far as the rape thing is concerned, shouldn't we ask a doctor or something? What's generally acceptable in the medical field? Not just the religious point of view, because a 13 year old is a child herself. Can't ruin one child for another.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> In the 2013 forum, people have said they had an aptitude test. I think it will be a part of the 'critical thinking' portion?


Any idea what kind of questions we'll get in the aptitude test? Like is it going to be like the critical thinking portion we were presented in the AKU test?

- - - Updated - - -



DoubleA said:


> My interview is on 22nd October.


What's your aggregate? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## nidarasul

About the rape question, medical laws in Pakistan follow the Shariah Ordinance that was formulated around the 1956 objectives resolution. So the medical law prevalent in Pakistan will be in line with the Shariat injunctions. Many countries differ on the point of abortions so there cant be a unanimous law across all countries.

Anyway, about the critical thinking part, remind me of a critical thinking question for aku? I can just recall some math and science questions. I forgot the rest of it


----------



## DoubleA

It's 68.9.

Also I've heard the aptitude test is sort of a personality test. If someone could confirm that would be great.


----------



## ameer 3333

mine is on 20th of october, my aggregate is 65.5% what's your aggregate?

- - - Updated - - -

mine is on 20th of october, my aggregate is 65.5% what's your aggregate?


----------



## mosin123

Mine is 20th of October


----------



## RobinAV

nidarasul said:


> About the rape question, medical laws in Pakistan follow the Shariah Ordinance that was formulated around the 1956 objectives resolution. So the medical law prevalent in Pakistan will be in line with the Shariat injunctions. Many countries differ on the point of abortions so there cant be a unanimous law across all countries.
> 
> Anyway, about the critical thinking part, remind me of a critical thinking question for aku? I can just recall some math and science questions. I forgot the rest of it


They were like there's a rod fixed to a point and you can move it a certain way. And then something about what length it can cover, something along those lines. And another where there's a layer of balls and you can add another layer on the top and bottom, how many balls can you add in total.


----------



## Hatib

68.2% and my interview is on 27th oct.


----------



## illbill

mines 70.9 and interview on 27th oct


----------



## Raza Jafar

People with higher aggregates are gradually appearing


----------



## nidarasul

Omg where are these scary aggregate people coming from? I just checked back into medstudentz and stopped breathing.

- - - Updated - - -



RobinAV said:


> They were like there's a rod fixed to a point and you can move it a certain way. And then something about what length it can cover, something along those lines. And another where there's a layer of balls and you can add another layer on the top and bottom, how many balls can you add in total.


I guess, the rotating thing is pretty much critical thinking! Seems like this stuff will be included

- - - Updated - - -

Do u high aggregate people have Shifa as your first priority? And if not, are you hopeful about whichever is your first priority?


----------



## illbill

nidarasul said:


> Omg where are these scary aggregate people coming from? I just checked back into medstudentz and stopped breathing.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, the rotating thing is pretty much critical thinking! Seems like this stuff will be included
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Do u high aggregate people have Shifa as your first priority? And if not, are you hopeful about whichever is your first priority?


lol yea i am also considering CMH though i still have to appply there shifa is a back up btw whats your aggregate?


----------



## nidarasul

63.38
You might want to consider that Shifa isnt recognized by PMDC yet so if you do have better options, its probably a good idea considering them. I have my test for IMDC on the 19th and if I get through it, I wont pick Shifa either.


----------



## Hatib

Lol my first priority is cmh :thumbsup:


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> Can u quote any Islamic source that allows abortion in case of rape?


at the point i dont have any source, i dont ratofy sources i just grasp the main idea which i have explained already.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> FUMC is foundation university (fauji foundation). Its amazing, I suggest you go for it.


Never heard of it. i dont have form and i wont be wasting any of my money on buying prospectus.i am so done buying them

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> 63.38
> You might want to consider that Shifa isnt recognized by PMDC yet so if you do have better options, its probably a good idea considering them. I have my test for IMDC on the 19th and if I get through it, I wont pick Shifa either.


The best part, people of high agg have interview on 27th.

- - - Updated - - -

My friend, she got 60% agg. are there any chances that she might receive interview call? lemme know asap plz


----------



## nidarasul

There is no argument without a valid source. I'm really sorry but backing up an argument isn't called 'ratofying' anything. It's more like awareness.
FUMC is one of the top notch private med colleges in the Islamabad/Pindi area. Maybe you are not from around here but sure, its your call. Wherever you go, all the best!


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> There is no argument without a valid source. I'm really sorry but backing up an argument isn't called 'ratofying' anything. It's more like awareness.
> FUMC is one of the top notch private med colleges in the Islamabad/Pindi area. Maybe you are not from around here but sure, its your call. Wherever you go, all the best!


I have been debating for last five years. so i am well aware what i am saying. I once got abortion as my topic so i know what i m saying. I dont remember source doesnt means im not stating valid point. even if you think logically, you would get to know about veracity of opininion. Plus, i didnt ask for your source because no one would lie on such a topic.

I hate Isb/Pindi as a matter of fact. Plus, someone asked me to apply for shifa as its using module teaching method, the one taught in aku. but i was told it was affiliated with bahria _-_


----------



## nidarasul

Danish.sohail said:


> I have been debating for last five years. so i am well aware what i am saying. I once got abortion as my topic so i know what i m saying. I dont remember source doesnt means im not stating valid point. even if you think logically, you would get to know about veracity of opininion. Plus, i didnt ask for your source because no one would lie on such a topic.
> 
> I hate Isb/Pindi as a matter of fact. Plus, someone asked me to apply for shifa as its using module teaching method, the one taught in aku. but i was told it was affiliated with bahria _-_


A lot of people debate but we aren't submitting CVs here. Who said someone's lying? A source is needed because answers in an interview need to be backed in case they ask. 'i know it's like that' is not something an interviewer wants. And this question was asked last year, according to the 2013 forum.

It's not affiliated with Bahria anymore. Its with STMU. Since u still want to take the interview, you might just get to like isb/pindi after all!
PS. Let us not discuss this anymore.


----------



## RobinAV

Danish.sohail said:


> at the point i dont have any source, i dont ratofy sources i just grasp the main idea which i have explained already.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. i dont have form and i wont be wasting any of my money on buying prospectus.i am so done buying them
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> The best part, people of high agg have interview on 27th.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My friend, she got 60% agg. are there any chances that she might receive interview call? lemme know asap plz


You don't have to buy the prospectus. The admission form is available online. However, there will be a processing fee as with all colleges. And sorry, people were told that nobody with an aggregate below 62% got a call.


----------



## Saad Bashir

what was the closing merit? my aggregate is 63.5.. didnt get a call or letter ,,, need help


----------



## nidarasul

I was just going through the 2013 thread. People who got the interview call, pretty active there till the last day and just disappointed when they didnt get in the list. This was sad...


----------



## weirdwilli

nidarasul said:


> . I have my test for IMDC on the 19th and if I get through it, I wont pick Shifa either.


Hey I'm giving that test too


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Guys the aptitude test we had last time had questions from Iqbaliat and other general knowledge questions. You cant really prepare for it. So stop fretting. Just nail the interview because alot of students with high aggregates didnt get in because of the inteview. Its the game changer now.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

One more thing. Not choosing shifa because its affiliated with Bahria is retarded. Shifa has a name of its own. Its known outside Pakistan specially in the states. This is the reason they have a higher Usmles passing rate compared to other medical colleges in Pakistan.


----------



## RobinAV

Tanveer Uddin said:


> One more thing. Not choosing shifa because its affiliated with Bahria is retarded. Shifa has a name of its own. Its known outside Pakistan specially in the states. This is the reason they have a higher Usmles passing rate compared to other medical colleges in Pakistan.


Yeah but they're still fighting the case against PMDC, are they not?


----------



## nidarasul

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Guys the aptitude test we had last time had questions from Iqbaliat and other general knowledge questions. You cant really prepare for it. So stop fretting. Just nail the interview because alot of students with high aggregates didnt get in because of the inteview. Its the game changer now.


Finally someone actually studying at Shifa is here! :thumbsup:
Could you tell us about the interview and what are the total marks including the aptitude test and other steps in it? And guide us a little about what stages we go through during the interview (I heard we go to 4-5 different stations). 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## weirdwilli

and hey , the guys , can ya'll tell me weather you'll be wearing formal clothing or not . i was thinking of just going in jeans and a shirt but i was dissuaded


----------



## nidarasul

weirdwilli said:


> and hey , the guys , can ya'll tell me weather you'll be wearing formal clothing or not . i was thinking of just going in jeans and a shirt but i was dissuaded


I dont think it applies to boys but there can be a lot of risk for a girl to go in jeans because if there happens to be a single religious interviewer, she's dead. So yeah- shalwar qameez here!


----------



## Danish.sohail

weirdwilli said:


> and hey , the guys , can ya'll tell me weather you'll be wearing formal clothing or not . i was thinking of just going in jeans and a shirt but i was dissuaded


When i went for aku interview, people were wearing complete suit, and i was in polo shirt and jeans -_- But comfort matter to me most.

- - - Updated - - -



Tanveer Uddin said:


> One more thing. Not choosing shifa because its affiliated with Bahria is retarded. Shifa has a name of its own. Its known outside Pakistan specially in the states. This is the reason they have a higher Usmles passing rate compared to other medical colleges in Pakistan.


But the result is not good. People getting 300-390 is mediocre result. Dunno whether teaching staff isnt good or the students are not up to that mark.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

RobinAV said:


> Yeah but they're still fighting the case against PMDC, are they not?


Yea they are. But do you know the same thing happened to AKU two years ago ? PMDC is a corrupt organisation. Shifa had their own issues with pmdc. They wanted money and shifa wasnt ready to give them that. The only reason shifa is getting affiliated with bahria again is beause of the graduating batch. They needed a degree that was recognised. Once stmu clears everything up with pmdc it wont be recognised by bahria.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Danish.sohail said:


> When i went for aku interview, people were wearing complete suit, and i was in polo shirt and jeans -_- But comfort matter to me most.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> But the result is not good. People getting 300-390 is mediocre result. Dunno whether teaching staff isnt good or the students are not up to that mark.


Who said that ? I know people from shifa who got residencies in places like Johnhopkins and cornell. Cant say much about the faculty because i dont know about the faculty in other med schools. But we have teachers from King edwards, khyber medical colleges. And alot of doctors who have done their residencies abroad.


----------



## Danish.sohail

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Who said that ? I know people from shifa who got residencies in places like Johnhopkins and cornell. Cant say much about the faculty because i dont know about the faculty in other med schools. But we have teachers from King edwards, khyber medical colleges. And alot of doctors who have done their residencies abroad.


I did thorough research. I have seen shifa's last results. Plus, they got residence abroad doesnt make Shifa an extraordinary institution when not a single student was able to score 390+ in second prof exams. Residence abroad is based on their test and interview.


----------



## Muhammad Umer

Are admissions going to get delayed because of the current issue?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

nidarasul said:


> Finally someone actually studying at Shifa is here! :thumbsup:
> Could you tell us about the interview and what are the total marks including the aptitude test and other steps in it? And guide us a little about what stages we go through during the interview (I heard we go to 4-5 different stations).
> Thanks in advance!


Last year the weightage for the interview and aptitude test was 12.5%. Dont worry about the aptitude test. Do prepare well for the interview though. Dress formally. Even though pj's are comfortable you cant wear them for an interview. 
They changed the interview process this year. We didnt have this last year. But alot
of universities abroad adopted this interviewing method because a single interviewer cant really judge you in 5 mins. Its basically just like the old interviews except they'll be shorter and you'll get to meet more professors. My classmates had a mock interview before the admission process started. This is what they told me. There are basically 8 short interviews of about 5 or 6 minutes each. And there will be different scenarios. There was one on why you want to be a doctor. Then one was role play where you and the teacher are new students and you are told to make friends. The doctor in this station was giving scores for communication skills. Other stations had different scenarios like the government is raising prices for clinical checkups. What is your opinion on it or you need to take a week off and need to convince the professor to let you or a man tries to rob a store and gets shot. Would you help him? Or a pharmaceutical company is offering you a free trip. Would you take it? (Make sure you know how this works. Its very important and alot of doctors practice this. They prescribe drugs of the same pharmaceutical company that offers them something)
There was Analysis of a student. They give you a chart with different categories listed and they grade a kid out of 5 for each category. And you tell the professor whether the student is a good student or not. 
And finally the general ones. Why shifa? Tell us about yourself? What if you dont get in this year ?



A couple of general interview


----------



## khan6102

In 2013 how many of the 100 selected students choose not to attend Shifa??


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

khan6102 said:


> In 2013 how many of the 100 selected students choose not to attend Shifa??


Around 30. But thats normal. Because even in aku. The closing merit goes up to 120-125. Not everyone can afford private unis. And then some get admissions in universities close to their home.


----------



## nidarasul

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Last year the weightage for the interview and aptitude test was 12.5%. Dont worry about the aptitude test. Do prepare well for the interview though. Dress formally. Even though pj's are comfortable you cant wear them for an interview.
> They changed the interview process this year. We didnt have this last year. But alot
> of universities abroad adopted this interviewing method because a single interviewer cant really judge you in 5 mins. Its basically just like the old interviews except they'll be shorter and you'll get to meet more professors. My classmates had a mock interview before the admission process started. This is what they told me. There are basically 8 short interviews of about 5 or 6 minutes each. And there will be different scenarios. There was one on why you want to be a doctor. Then one was role play where you and the teacher are new students and you are told to make friends. The doctor in this station was giving scores for communication skills. Other stations had different scenarios like the government is raising prices for clinical checkups. What is your opinion on it or you need to take a week off and need to convince the professor to let you or a man tries to rob a store and gets shot. Would you help him? Or a pharmaceutical company is offering you a free trip. Would you take it? (Make sure you know how this works. Its very important and alot of doctors practice this. They prescribe drugs of the same pharmaceutical company that offers them something)
> There was Analysis of a student. They give you a chart with different categories listed and they grade a kid out of 5 for each category. And you tell the professor whether the student is a good student or not.
> And finally the general ones. Why shifa? Tell us about yourself? What if you dont get in this year ?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of general interview



Could you tell me what the law is about pharmaceutical companies? I mean, if we do prescribe their medicine based on the results and the efficiency, is it still wrong to accept the trip? What if it's just a nice gesture and you actually feel like taking a vacation but you aren't going to prescribe their medicine only based on the trip.

- - - Updated - - -

And has anyone received the letter yet? What are we supposed to take with us to the interview?


----------



## khan6102

nidarasul said:


> Could you tell me what the law is about pharmaceutical companies? I mean, if we do prescribe their medicine based on the results and the efficiency, is it still wrong to accept the trip? What if it's just a nice gesture and you actually feel like taking a vacation but you aren't going to prescribe their medicine only based on the trip.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And has anyone received the letter yet? What are we supposed to take with us to the interview?


To avoid conflict of interest at all time ?


----------



## Raza Jafar

I have a question. My spoken english is pathetic. :/ Interview will be conducted in english or we can answer in urdu as well?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

nidarasul said:


> Could you tell me what the law is about pharmaceutical companies? I mean, if we do prescribe their medicine based on the results and the efficiency, is it still wrong to accept the trip? What if it's just a nice gesture and you actually feel like taking a vacation but you aren't going to prescribe their medicine only based on the trip.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And has anyone received the letter yet? What are we supposed to take with us to the interview?


I dont really know about the law but different doctors have different opinions. There are some who think its right and avail it. Research it throughly. Pick a side and stick to it till the end. 
Last year we took our certificates along. Its better if you do. Shows your interest in the university. But i dont really know how its gonna be this year. But do take them to be on the safe side.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Raza Jafar said:


> I have a question. My spoken english is pathetic. :/ Interview will be conducted in english or we can answer in urdu as well?


Interviews will be conducted in english. Guys before coming to Shifa keep one thing in mind the medium of instruction is English. Because there are alot of foreign students. They have alloted 15 seats for international student but we have about 25 in our class because they are allowed to apply to both local and international seats. We have a few people in our class who cant really speak english. They are having a hard time now.


----------



## Raza Jafar

It means Tabahi scene is on, I think I should stop expecting much from shifa.


----------



## nidarasul

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Around 30. But thats normal. Because even in aku. The closing merit goes up to 120-125. Not everyone can afford private unis. And then some get admissions in universities close to their home.


For instance, this year, 62% is the last aggregate they called. So do people with aggregates very close to 62, like 62.5 and 63 still have a shot to get into Shifa if they have an excellent interview? Last year, did everyone who got in have high aggregates before the interview?

- - - Updated - - -



Raza Jafar said:


> It means Tabahi scene is on, I think I should stop expecting much from shifa.


Lol, how bad is it exactly that you are so hopeless? You write pretty well!


----------



## khan6102

Mix it


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Yeah. You still have a shot. Alot of students screw up the interview.


----------



## khan6102

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Yeah. You still have a shot. Alot of students screw up the interview.


U study in shifa? Can u somehow find out and tell us the merit position like where does a student with 63 stand among the 300? ....maybe to much to ask of u


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

khan6102 said:


> U study in shifa? Can u somehow find out and tell us the merit position like where does a student with 63 stand among the 300? ....maybe to much to ask of u


I am sorry even if i tried i know they dont disclose such information now. Though last year we had a proper merit list.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Danish.sohail said:


> I did thorough research. I have seen shifa's last results. Plus, they got residence abroad doesnt make Shifa an extraordinary institution when not a single student was able to score 390+ in second prof exams. Residence abroad is based on their test and interview.


No offence but you need to do your research again. This is not a government university and you're not in high school anymore where everyone would get the same paper and get checked by the same body. STMU makes our papers and our checked by them. All PMCs have the same paper. Aku has its own paper. Infact in aku you just pass or fail. So you cant really compare. You have to look at their alumni network not the proff marks haha.


----------



## Danish.sohail

I dont need to do research. No offence though but considering the agg of people who get admission in stmu, the result is fine. Plus, i dont consider alumni as an important thing. Teaching faculty and future security is most imp.


----------



## RobinAV

Danish.sohail said:


> I dont need to do research. No offence though but considering the agg of people who get admission in stmu, the result is fine. Plus, i dont consider alumni as an important thing. Teaching faculty and future security is most imp.


I so didn't want to jump in here, but the aggregate remark is plain judgmental, "no offense." Alumni are people who passed out, no? If they are doing well, and if they are getting residencies, that does count, because they 'have' secured their future after studying from Shifa and getting 'okay' marks in their profs. However I do not study at Shifa, so I do not know about the faculty. I'll give you that.

Anyway if you don't like Shifa, good for you. May Allah get you and the rest of us into colleges where we are content. Ameen.


----------



## nidarasul

Wow. I mean considering how little you think of Shifa and the lot that applies there, I am surprised you applied at all. And you are even determined to go through with the interviews. You should have just gone like, Shifa? Nah! Place for losers. But here you are. Why? Because you know why.
Everyone here is trying to secure futures, not just you. So get the information you need and let others get the information they want. Don't think a college is good enough don't apply to begin with. I didn't apply to colleges I thought weren't worth the effort. But I didn't go to their forums and try my best to degrade their applicants.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Danish.sohail said:


> I dont need to do research. No offence though but considering the agg of people who get admission in stmu, the result is fine. Plus, i dont consider alumni as an important thing. Teaching faculty and future security is most imp.


One thing I would like to add. In the batch of 2018 theres only one person with a single B. The rest are all straight A students. People mostly apply to shifa because the whole system over here is more like what you'll find in universities abroad. 
Since you're bragging. Let me tell you about myself. I have been a straight A student through out. I got into engineering schools abroad on full scholarships. I only applied to three universities in pakistan. Aku shifa and kmc. Kmc is a government university with ranking higher than king edwards. ( According to HEC ranking 2013). I chose shifa over it. I have 5 more friends who chose shifa over kmc. 2 batchmates, a guy and a girl, who chose shifa over aku. And a whole lot of lahoris who chose shifa over cmh. 25 internationals. Ask them why they chose shifa. They'll all say the same thing. KE, AKU, AMC, Shifa and this uni in karachi are the only universities well known over there. Why ? Alumni network kid. Then there are so many other people i dont know in my batch who might have done the same thing. So you cant really say Shifa takes people with low aggregtes. You might have gotten lucky but alot of good students i know didn't even make it to the interview.


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> Wow. I mean considering how little you think of Shifa and the lot that applies there, I am surprised you applied at all. And you are even determined to go through with the interviews. You should have just gone like, Shifa? Nah! Place for losers. But here you are. Why? Because you know why.
> Everyone here is trying to secure futures, not just you. So get the information you need and let others get the information they want. Don't think a college is good enough don't apply to begin with. I didn't apply to colleges I thought weren't worth the effort. But I didn't go to their forums and try my best to degrade their applicants.


I am not degrading the applicants. plus, my taya abu asked me to go for it. So here i am. As far as interview is concerned, i never backed out on interviews bcoz i love to give dem. Its exposure, its a chance to know people, its a chance to listen their opinions and you always learn from them. i learned a lot from my aku interview, that abortion thingy too.
Plus, as my taya abu asked me to apply, i wont gave up. Though i gave test without any prep and was expecting to drop out but that test was i believe easy, except that projectile part.
for your reminder, I would get into public institute with an agg of 87+ , its just i am habitual to cross the finish line once i start the race.

- - - Updated - - -



Tanveer Uddin said:


> One thing I would like to add. In the batch of 2018 theres only one person with a single B. The rest are all straight A students. People mostly apply to shifa because the whole system over here is more like what you'll find in universities abroad.
> Since you're bragging. Let me tell you about myself. I have been a straight A student through out. I got into engineering schools abroad on full scholarships. I only applied to three universities in pakistan. Aku shifa and kmc. Kmc is a government university with ranking higher than king edwards. ( According to HEC ranking 2013). I chose shifa over it. I have 5 more friends who chose shifa over kmc. 2 batchmates, a guy and a girl, who chose shifa over aku. And a whole lot of lahoris who chose shifa over cmh. 25 internationals. Ask them why they chose shifa. They'll all say the same thing. KE, AKU, AMC, Shifa and this uni in karachi are the only universities well known over there. Why ? Alumni network kid. Then there are so many other people i dont know in my batch who might have done the same thing. So you cant really say Shifa takes people with low aggregtes. You might have gotten lucky but alot of good students i know didn't even make it to the interview.


You might need to read again my previous comments coz i never said its a bad institute. i am well aware, and already mentioned that it has module teaching system. But the only thing bug me is why people hving such low scores, particularly when module system is fun and easy to learn. Under uhs, you have to cram things, as i m foreigner and i cant cram, its the toughest thing for me to do. Plus, alumni, i dont consider it a vital part bcoz their postgraduation helped them to reach where ever MashAllah se they are. Plus, amely paper get leaked every year. Spend $5000 and you would have a copy of it. This might offend many but KE isnt a nice uni. It have good hosp attached to it considering the patients exposure but it isnt good. 
Ps. I got results of batch 2017 not 2018, so i cant comment.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Danish.sohail said:


> I am not degrading the applicants. plus, my taya abu asked me to go for it. So here i am. As far as interview is concerned, i never backed out on interviews bcoz i love to give dem. Its exposure, its a chance to know people, its a chance to listen their opinions and you always learn from them. i learned a lot from my aku interview, that abortion thingy too.
> Plus, as my taya abu asked me to apply, i wont gave up. Though i gave test without any prep and was expecting to drop out but that test was i believe easy, except that projectile part.
> for your reminder, I would get into public institute with an agg of 87+ , its just i am habitual to cross the finish line once i start the race.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> You might need to read again my previous comments coz i never said its a bad institute. i am well aware, and already mentioned that it has module teaching system. But the only thing bug me is why people hving such low scores, particularly when module system is fun and easy to learn. Under uhs, you have to cram things, as i m foreigner and i cant cram, its the toughest thing for me to do. Plus, alumni, i dont consider it a vital part bcoz their postgraduation helped them to reach where ever MashAllah se they are. Plus, amely paper get leaked every year. Spend $5000 and you would have a copy of it. This might offend many but KE isnt a nice uni. It have good hosp attached to it considering the patients exposure but it isnt good.
> Ps. I got results of batch 2017 not 2018, so i cant comment.


Read my reply to your comment. There is no comparison. Every university has its own professional exam except for government universities. They all get the same exam. You can get 80+ in fumc very easily. In shifa aku 70+ is an amazing score. 
You apply for residencies after med school ? Your usmle score decides everything. Your college prepares you for that. Theres not just modular system. The whole teaching style is different. You barely have lectures in shifa. Mostly we do everything in SGD's and PBL's.


----------



## Danish.sohail

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Read my reply to your comment. There is no comparison. Every university has its own professional exam except for government universities. They all get the same exam. You can get 80+ in fumc very easily. In shifa aku 70+ is an amazing score.
> You apply for residencies after med school ? Your usmle score decides everything. Your college prepares you for that. Theres not just modular system. The whole teaching style is different. You barely have lectures in shifa. Mostly we do everything in SGD's and PBL's.


you just second my opinion in that residencies issue. Lectures are of no use at such level, procedures are. Lecturing cant teach you procedures. even in KE students dont attend lectures bcoz they believe cramming is eeverything. 
Ps. Not all govt med school get same paper. They get different papers which are conducted on different days and aku paper is tough.


----------



## weirdwilli

RobinAV said:


> I so didn't want to jump in here, but the aggregate remark is plain judgmental, "no offense." Alumni are people who passed out, no? If they are doing well, and if they are getting residencies, that does count, because they 'have' secured their future after studying from Shifa and getting 'okay' marks in their profs. However I do not study at Shifa, so I do not know about the faculty. I'll give you that.
> 
> Anyway if you don't like Shifa, good for you. May Allah get you and the rest of us into colleges where we are content. Ameen.


Hahaha man I love your reason for editing your comment :woot::thumbsup:


----------



## RobinAV

weirdwilli said:


> Hahaha man I love your reason for editing your comment :woot::thumbsup:


Haha yeah I got a little emotional there


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Danish.sohail said:


> you just second my opinion in that residencies issue. Lectures are of no use at such level, procedures are. Lecturing cant teach you procedures. even in KE students dont attend lectures bcoz they believe cramming is eeverything.
> Ps. Not all govt med school get same paper. They get different papers which are conducted on different days and aku paper is tough.


First of, once you get into aku. Passing proffs is not difficult. My cousin studies there. The seniors give you past papers and the entire paper is from those past papers. 

Seconldy, I didnt second your opinion. You said your post graduate gets you residency which is so stupid. Your usmle score does. And your med school prepares you for it. So if you want a good score apply to a university that has a good usmle passing record.

I think you dont know what sgds are. You cant cram in sgds.


----------



## abdullahm18

Hello there prospective Shifa Students,

STMU has been granted Schedule 1 by the Ministry of Health, Government of Pakistan today. Shifa College of Medicine is affiliated with STMU and basically the problem with PMDC had been resolved. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Yes. This is what i was talking about. I got this picture but was going to confirm it tomorrow.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

my interview on 22th..plz tell me what types of questions asked in shifa interview??

- - - Updated - - -

m also going 4 this test


----------



## weirdwilli

Hey guys I just got the letter from shifa , it says the exact same thing as the email


----------



## nidarasul

weirdwilli said:


> Hey guys I just got the letter from shifa , it says the exact same thing as the email


I think I am going to be the last one to receive it, again. Actually, the funny thing is, I got an email from Shifa admission office telling me my score is too low and they only called people with NTS marks above 300 for the interview. Do they not know they already sent me an interview call? :!:


----------



## Ubaid A.

nidarasul said:


> I think I am going to be the last one to receive it, again. Actually, the funny thing is, I got an email from Shifa admission office telling me my score is too low and they only called people with NTS marks above 300 for the interview. Do they not know they already sent me an interview call? :!:


you ought to be kidding right now :S Was it a reply to something you asked or did they just change the closing agg? :/


----------



## nidarasul

I have no idea! I didnt ask anything! And i didnt write back to them, lest they take my interview call back!


----------



## weirdwilli

nidarasul said:


> I think I am going to be the last one to receive it, again. Actually, the funny thing is, I got an email from Shifa admission office telling me my score is too low and they only called people with NTS marks above 300 for the interview. Do they not know they already sent me an interview call? :!:


Whaat ?? But my score is not above 300 and I still got the email/letter for the interview . Should I be expecting the same email regarding lower nts scores ??


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

mine also on 22nd


----------



## hadikhanniazi

*Shifa Interview*

Mine is on 20 oct


----------



## harohi7

mine is on 20th :O and did anyone get the interview guideline? the interview is going to be too tough that is what i get from the guideline 
plus my aggregate is only 64%  so my chances are too low


----------



## hadikhanniazi

yeah got it . 6 stations n 2 interviews


----------



## harohi7

Is there anyway we can prepare for the tasks they will give at the stations?


----------



## hadikhanniazi

dont know  n ethical questions are so hard :0


----------



## nidarasul

I dont think we can prepare because we dont have any material. Who knows what they might ask? I think the best we can do is be confident, try to speak fluently in whatever (english/urdu) they speak to us in. And dont freak out.

Let me figure out how to attach a screenshot here and you guys can see the email they sent me for God knows what reasons!


----------



## Raza Jafar

harohi7 said:


> Is there anyway we can prepare for the tasks they will give at the stations?


from where you have got guidelines?


----------



## nidarasul

Ok, I hope I attached it properly.


----------



## harohi7

They sent an email which nidarasul attached here too


----------



## harohi7

They have taken it to another level this year. I am just hoping and praying the high merit people go into some other unis and merit falls


----------



## nidarasul

harohi7 said:


> They sent an email which nidarasul attached here too


u got the same one too?


----------



## hadikhanniazi

did u get the call letter before that ?


----------



## RobinAV

harohi7 said:


> They sent an email which nidarasul attached here too


This is very confusing. You say you got the guidelines but the low score email as well? See had only Nida received it, it would have made sense, because it could have been a mistake. The email is not very well written, as in it doesn't look formal and looks like it was typed up on the spot. Perhaps someone from the team read your email, inquiring as to why you didn't get an interview letter despite having an aggregate above 62%, later on and replied then.


----------



## nidarasul

RobinAV said:


> This is very confusing. You say you got the guidelines but the low score email as well? See had only Nida received it, it would have made sense, because it could have been a mistake. The email is not very well written, as in it doesn't look formal and looks like it was typed up on the spot. Perhaps someone from the team read your email, inquiring as to why you didn't get an interview letter despite having an aggregate above 62%, later on and replied then.


Yeah, that's the only logical explanation I could come up with as well. I, for one, didn't pay much heed. I mean I got the call, the guidelines and the text so I would rather not follow up on this or call them and stuff. Because if I do, it's just going to put them on the defensive about their own words and they might just go like, yeah wrong interview call, don't come. 
Lol


----------



## harohi7

No no no guys i am sorry i got it wrong. I just got the interview call letter and text and the guidelines. No other email about aggregate or anything like that


----------



## harohi7

Btw what are your aggregates and shifa is first priority or not?


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

I doubt that they'll ask too much about the ethical questions, they will ask them no doubt but not in that much detail, I mean, at each station , we'll be given a time of 7-8 mins, and in that much time, you only have the opportunity to give a general view about the scenario, and that's after saying 'Hello,Hi, what's your name and this and that' , I hope I'm right though 

atleast that's what I'm telling myself to keep calm 

I have an aggregate 72.6, hope that, and the interview score gets me till the end


----------



## harohi7

Hope you are right and wow you don't need to worry about interview at all you are already in. 
Any chances of going for other good unis ? Like CMH or anyother except shifa


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

I'd probably would have to opt for UHS or NUST before shifa, If i get into them, only cuz of my parents, otherwise, its Shifa all the way


----------



## harohi7

I applied to both places sadly no luck other wise all these would have been my first priority and shifa just a back up.


----------



## harohi7

What is your aggregate for uhs?


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

86.84 uhs , 

- - - Updated - - -

And you're right, UHS and NUST are better than Shifa, Shifa is usually over-rated in this forum, no doubt its an excellent college, but I've seen threads where people have often compared it with KE , lol


----------



## nidarasul

The Shifa facebook page said "medstudentz is started by one of our very own." If it really is from a shifa student, then it will obviously highlight Shifa.
My priority is IMDC, i like the campus and the environment there..


----------



## harohi7

Yup that is because of the modular system i think? And high USMLE passing people as what i have heard. And hey that is pretty cool. You might end up in pmc which is good


----------



## harohi7

Where is IMDC?


----------



## harohi7

I have never heard of IMDC before


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

IMDC? no no, opt for shifa if you get the admission

- - - Updated - - -

But let's not go astray of the topic here, INTERVIEWS! :woot:


----------



## RobinAV

harohi7 said:


> Where is IMDC?


It's in Bhara Kahu, Murree Road, on the outskirts of Islamabad. And my aggregate is 65.20% 
If I get in, I'll still be applying to FMDC, if they conduct the test this year. Only because they're affiliated with PIMs and their fee is negligible. Can't say what my priorities are because I imagine it must be very hard to feel motivated to study for another college once you get into one.


----------



## khan6102

nidarasul said:


> The Shifa facebook page said "medstudentz is started by one of our very own." If it really is from a shifa student, then it will obviously highlight Shifa.
> My priority is IMDC, i like the campus and the environment there..


What do u know about the IMDC test? Negative marking?


----------



## harohi7

I have heard FMDC is good. Did the application date passed or do we still have time to apply


----------



## RobinAV

harohi7 said:


> I have heard FMDC is good. Did the application date passed or do we still have time to apply


I'm not too confident about the teachers and facilities, but learning at PIMs can't be beat. And that's the problem. PMDC says they cannot carry out the admissions this year. However the students there say that they will be announced soon. We can only wait and see.


----------



## xyz1

So guys off the topic but in yesterday's hearing the court suspended STMU being in schedule 1 which we heard two days back that it was affiliated with STMU. So it is back to being not affiliated legally with any Uni. The judge says as long as pmdc doesn't accept the affiliation the court can't give any legal notice 
of its affiliation with STMU. Guys do you have a back up plan just in case? It's better to be on safe side just in case. Hopefully it should get solved


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Yup, FUMC, CMH lahore


----------



## nidarasul

Hamza Kiyani said:


> Yup, FUMC, CMH lahore


When are the results coming out for CMH lahore?


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Don't know about the results cuz test hasn't been conducted yet, its on 9th Nov I guess, results will probably be out till mid if Nov, atleast that was the case last year


----------



## nidarasul

Hamza Kiyani said:


> Don't know about the results cuz test hasn't been conducted yet, its on 9th Nov I guess, results will probably be out till mid if Nov, atleast that was the case last year


Oh, Shifa results would be out before CMH and FUMC in that case


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Yup, shifa's final list will be out on 1st Nov, one day after UHS, and long before FUMC too


----------



## RobinAV

Can one still apply to CMH? It's the whole 'go to Lahore and buy the prospectus' thing that has kept me from applying so far.


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

RobinAV said:


> Can one still apply to CMH? It's the whole 'go to Lahore and buy the prospectus' thing that has kept me from applying so far.


Yess, you can still apply, last date for applying is 6th Nov, and do apply, its the best private college in Lahore, in my opinion


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> When are the results coming out for CMH lahore?


By 15-20 Nov. Their test is supposed to be held by 9th nov


----------



## AwaisBhatti

*:/*

Hey ppl... My aggregate is 73.8 while my interview date is 29 th October and application list number is 690 ... Wats their criteria of calling ppl ... Am I the last one for interview ?::


----------



## haroonafzaal

how on earth can you get 73.8? :O and if your app nmber is 690 then why are you called so late


----------



## AwaisBhatti

I don't know myself.. That's wat my question is too ? Wats their criteria .?

- - - Updated - - -

I submitted my real documents just two days back... Might be the reason :/


----------



## haroonafzaal

Oh yeah .. maybe thats why they appointed you the last date... Best of luck  do you have any other priority besides Shifa?


----------



## AwaisBhatti

Yep, government colleges at first priority but in private shifa is the first one


----------



## haroonafzaal

bro ... how much is your aggrgt in uhs??


----------



## harohi7

Uhh people with high aggregates are popping up  i am scared. Shifa is the only hope i have got. Lets hope and pray merit falls


----------



## hadikhanniazi




----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Just keep your aggregate above 71, shifa won't be a problem then, I hope


----------



## harohi7

Well last year was 69 so you are right.


----------



## harohi7

Low aggregate people (like me) have no option except nailing the interview


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

harohi7 said:


> Low aggregate people (like me) have no option except nailing the interview


What's your aggregate?


----------



## harohi7

64%


----------



## harohi7

You shouldn't be the one asking people waisay


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Haha, just trying to make sure


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

IA we'll all go to med colleges that we want to go to


----------



## harohi7

Yes IA


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Any guesses about the scenarios they can give about critical thinking and health care management? Anyone?


----------



## nidarasul

Hamza Kiyani said:


> Any guesses about the scenarios they can give about critical thinking and health care management? Anyone?


I dont even know what they mean by healthcare management! Someone explain! It would be awesome if someone could give an example for all the stations like the communication skills one they give in the guideline.


----------



## harohi7

It would be questions like abortion, blood donation etc situations that you can face as a doctor i think


----------



## harohi7

So we can't really prepare for it in short


----------



## abk1995

hey can anyone tell me about shifa's fee structure for this session


----------



## nidarasul

Refer to the website for exact figures.


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

One I remember from AKU interview
There is a patient, your a doctor, the patient is pregnant but the condition of the fetus is critical, there is a problem with the fetus' heart. It requires surgery of the fetus' heart, which is quite expensive, 15-20 lakhs, but the patient is not able to pay that much amount, now your job is to break the news to the patient about the fetus' condition, tell her about the surgery and advise her about what's necessary
In this case, the person taking the interview will act as the patient


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

^ this has probably something to do with ethics and behavioural sciences, I think


----------



## nidarasul

Holy crap, how do u tell them that? That is just sad!


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

nidarasul said:


> Holy crap, how do u tell them that? That is just sad!


That's what they'll be looking for


----------



## Catalina Blue

My aggregate is 68%. Interview is on the 22nd. Shifa is first priority. Flunked government college MCAT.
People with good MCAT scores, Allah k wastay, please go to RMC or wherever else you smart people can go ;n;


----------



## mosin123

Hey 
71 aggregate should be out of the marks out of 87.5?


----------



## harohi7

Yup it's from 87.5. Without the interview


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

nidarasul said:


> Okay, how about this one?
> I'm sorry, I am really excited and I want something Shifa related to do so let us start by sharing our interview dates, research ethics related questions and find the maximum answers we can!
> My interview date is 28th Oct, 2014.




My date is also 28th october,2014.
So I'm also excited,
you have any idea about questions??


----------



## harohi7

What's your aggregate? And is shifa first priority?


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

Sad i think I'm on border line then. 
62.1.God Help me.


----------



## harohi7

GOD help all of us. Since high merit people are showing up i am actually scared. You just got to nail the interview and pray A LOT.


----------



## harohi7

And you are lucky you have time. My interview is this monday


----------



## khan6102

The MMI interview format for Shifa does not include an aptitude test ?


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

khan6102 said:


> The MMI interview format for Shifa does not include an aptitude test ?


 Probably not


----------



## harohi7

It is the first time they are doing this MMI thing which is in itself really tough so i don't think they need an aptitide test now.


----------



## nidarasul

There is absolutely no official information about medical ethics and stuff for Pakistan. Everything I find is for foreign countries! We should tell them that if they ask us about laws


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

nidarasul said:


> There is absolutely no official information about medical ethics and stuff for Pakistan. Everything I find is for foreign countries! We should tell them that if they ask us about laws


No no, don't do that, that would be suicide


----------



## nidarasul

We're not in med school and we dont have the material to find out about these. At least I would tell them, it's just my opinion and even though I tried, I couldnt find anything official on it.


----------



## Rifz

My interview is on 29th :\ Probably the last one.


----------



## Ozwiz

*Need Help Here*

Well. You people pretty much cleared all doubts about Shifa and in the process re established it as my no1 priority since AKU chance is gone. My interview is on 21rst and I would like to know from what total are you calculating your aggregate 100%? or 87.5%? Furthermore, please tell me what is Iqbaliat and what kind of general knowledge questions may be asked as someone mentioned it here earlier. Out of 100% my aggregate is 78.7% otherwise its 70.1%. if from 87.5%


----------



## haroonafzaal

how you calculated 78.5 ? since you dont know your interview marks??


----------



## Ozwiz

That was what I was asking?  So yeah that clears it up.... Its 70.1%  And the logic for 78.7 was entry test as half weight age while A level/O level as other half weight-age..... Just continue with the discussion over MMI please. Really nervous 

- - - Updated - - -

Can we keep discussing about the MMI.... the example they sent in the email about convincing father may get difficult if you are a private person. It seems MMI are designed to test your knowledge as well as your psychological character and personality. Will have to act naturally but carefully too.

- - - Updated - - -

Everyone for Medical procedures, try watching House M.D. That show certainly discusses ethics in a broad spectrum. So we will have about 6 stations of scenarios and 2 small interviews. I wonder if they ask your extra curricular activities and weather we have to produce a certificate for that!


----------



## haroonafzaal

Yeah you are right best of luck  maybe they wont give us that roleplay ..because it was just a sample. do you have any other priority besides shifa? any gvt clg? what was your aggregate in uhs??


----------



## weirdwilli

Whoa whoa whoa whoa no . If you're gonna watch House MD to get ethical information then man are you gonna be in trouble . Same goes for any info taken from a TV show . 
Anyway im heading out for islamabad cause my interview is today , once im done with this all I'll tell you every question they asked me and other stuff


----------



## RobinAV

Guys I have a very silly question about the MMI. My biggest concern about getting role play is how would we start. Like in the sample, do we just barge in and say "Asalam Alaikum Dad." Or what? Lol


----------



## Ali.warraich

Ozwiz said:


> Well. You people pretty much cleared all doubts about Shifa and in the process re established it as my no1 priority since AKU chance is gone. My interview is on 21rst and I would like to know from what total are you calculating your aggregate 100%? or 87.5%? Furthermore, please tell me what is Iqbaliat and what kind of general knowledge questions may be asked as someone mentioned it here earlier. Out of 100% my aggregate is 78.7% otherwise its 70.1%. if from 87.5%


I wouldnt rely on what medstudentz is saying as its started by Shifa students so obviously. I am sure it is a great college but I am still keeping my priorities in FUMC and CMH Lahore. Because my uncle's friend is in the PMDC committee dealing with the Shifa case. And the issue is NOT over yet. He sternly told me to keep my priorities elsewhere. Shifa is not planning to follow the PMDC demands and my uncle told me that if Shifa stays stubborn on the affiliation issue and PMDC sends a notification to WHO that Shifa is not recognized inside Pakistan itself, it WILL be removed from the WHO list which will stomp all your plans for a USMLE score. And once its removed from the WHO list, it will take a long long time to get everything back up and running.

I got 81.9 aggregate in UHS and I am going to try elsewhere. I am not ready to rely on this information here. You guys should stop asking Shifa administration about the seriousness of this issue because they arent going to ask u to pick another uni! Ask PMDC, no matter how much you hate it, PMDC is incharge. 
Good luck anyways!


----------



## nidarasul

Honestly, I was after Shifa because its really close to my house. Like I can walk there. But yes, my dad spoke to some of his colleagues who have kids applying around and he isn't very happy about the Shifa issue anymore. And yes, PMDC says it is not cleared it yet while Shifa says it is. My dad is like, I dont want to send you to a uni where they drop you next year and everyone gets in trouble. But lets be honest, I dont have many options thats why I am so enthusiastic here! 
So yeah, I am counting on IMDC now...


----------



## Ali.warraich

Ofcourse, everyone has problems and priorities. I dont mean to offend or patronize anyone. I wish you the best!
I just wanted to remind people to look beyond a Shifa forum, look into the PMDC issue because it is not a temporary issue. And make a choice of your entire future carefully. Cheers!


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

So what's going on guys,Studying for interview or just chilling out?.
I don't know how to prepare myself for interview.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

hw was ur interview today??share some questions plz..


----------



## Ozwiz

Oh well! Thanks for clearing that up as well. At least now I will be carefull and yeah I have other priorities like FUMC and CMH. I also applied for BUMDC so lets see what is their result. UHS was a futile attempt from the start for me considering that the shift to FSc syllabus instantly after A level exam was not easy but I managed to score 80.1% aggregate which is pretty bad. I was hoping that my application in UK's universities gets accepted for Biochemistry which would be like a dream come true. Lets see what became of those who gave interview today.

- - - Updated - - -



weirdwilli said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whoa no . If you're gonna watch House MD to get ethical information then man are you gonna be in trouble . Same goes for any info taken from a TV show .
> Anyway im heading out for islamabad cause my interview is today , once im done with this all I'll tell you every question they asked me and other stuff


 That was just to add spice at the end of my conversation but yeah not everything in a tv show is accurate but the basic knowledge behind is often correct. Its like an example shown to you, you have to take the theme from it


----------



## Catalina Blue

Ali.warraich said:


> I wouldnt rely on what medstudentz is saying as its started by Shifa students so obviously. I am sure it is a great college but I am still keeping my priorities in FUMC and CMH Lahore. Because my uncle's friend is in the PMDC committee dealing with the Shifa case. And the issue is NOT over yet. He sternly told me to keep my priorities elsewhere. Shifa is not planning to follow the PMDC demands and my uncle told me that if Shifa stays stubborn on the affiliation issue and PMDC sends a notification to WHO that Shifa is not recognized inside Pakistan itself, it WILL be removed from the WHO list which will stomp all your plans for a USMLE score. And once its removed from the WHO list, it will take a long long time to get everything back up and running.
> 
> I got 81.9 aggregate in UHS and I am going to try elsewhere. I am not ready to rely on this information here. You guys should stop asking Shifa administration about the seriousness of this issue because they arent going to ask u to pick another uni! Ask PMDC, no matter how much you hate it, PMDC is incharge.
> Good luck anyways!


Hey, since your uncle's friend is on the PMDC side, would you know what exactly the demands of PMDC are? Cause there are rumors of it being that PMDC is demanding money for the affiliation business to get sorted? Which sounds kind of a trivial thing to be discussing when you have several batches of graduated doctors, both in Pakistan and in foreign health sectors, having their degree depending on it? (That's what I heard, I can't seem to find any valid online information about the issue except stuff about inquiries etc)


----------



## Ozwiz

Is there anyone who can answer what happened in the MMI today?


----------



## Ali.warraich

Catalina Blue said:


> Hey, since your uncle's friend is on the PMDC side, would you know what exactly the demands of PMDC are? Cause there are rumors of it being that PMDC is demanding money for the affiliation business to get sorted? Which sounds kind of a trivial thing to be discussing when you have several batches of graduated doctors, both in Pakistan and in foreign health sectors, having their degree depending on it? (That's what I heard, I can't seem to find any valid online information about the issue except stuff about inquiries etc)


It's my uncles friend. But yes, I do know what is happening. Shifa was previously affiliated with Bahria University. Whenever a medical college is established and is affiliated with a university, PMDC conducts a resource check in that uni before allowing it to give out MBBS degrees. If a university does not meet its standards (hospital beds, faculty, teaching quality, courses offered etc) the PMDC does not approve of the university. When Bahria was the affiliated university, PMDC checked and approved it. However, last year, Shifa decided to affiliate with its own university instead of Bahria (Shifa tameer-i-millat university). This university is NOT approved by PMDC. They do not meet the standard.
Shifa does not want to affiliate with Bahria because they have to pay Bahria. If they affiliate with their own university, the cash doesnt go to a third party. If money is the deciding factor, it is not PMDC asking for it, its SHIFA trying to save their money.

My uncles friend also told me to not keep Shifa on my priority because he said they are considering to notify WHO if Shifa does not obey their orders to stop admissions. And if WHO removes Shifa, then everyone hoping to pass USMLE can forget about it.


----------



## Ozwiz

Enough with all this and please discuss about the interview rather than weather its recognized or not.... for that there will be time before you pay it. Just keep choices on hand too. THese are big departments and hopefully they will resolve it in some way.... So please enough tension..... Remember: Change is Coming!


----------



## Ali.warraich

I wasn't telling you that. I quoted who I was responding to. It might not be very important to you but it is pretty important to a lot of people. Besides, I dont see anyone giving you any input about interviews.


----------



## Ozwiz

Ali.warraich said:


> I wasn't telling you that. I quoted who I was responding to. It might not be very important to you but it is pretty important to a lot of people. Besides, I dont see anyone giving you any input about interviews.


And did I qoute you?? I was referring to what has been going on in this thread since the first page. I do not need any input okay since I believe I am upto anything they can throw at me.... I wanted input to be posted here so that others may receive some idea of what may happen..... Besides what is the use of this thread if there is no discussion upon interview. i suggest that you go make a new thread "Shifa: Recognized or NOT". Do not misguide any one who has newly joined since hoping to receive any idea about interview they will actually be repelled by the idea of even attending the interview............ Furthermore, I never said its not important to anyone!!!! I clearly state that you should worry about it once an offer comes to you... at least give the interview..... I would further admonish you to read carefully before throwing replies at others. And since everyone reads this thread anyone can comment on whatever you reply even if you quote others.


----------



## weirdwilli

Farhan Nitrate said:


> hw was ur interview today??share some questions plz..


firstly farhan . love your avatar being the avatar .(im a huge the last airbender nerd)

secondly ya'll should forget about the ethical questions like abortion and euthanasia . my interview went crap , but ill tell you the questions 
1) why do you wanna become a doctor
2) why shifa 
3) scenario 1 : you are a chronic smoker , how will that effect other peoples views on you considering you are a doctor , what will you do .
4)s/2 ; you lost a book from a library , convince the librarian , solve out the mess 
5) other just dumb and silly questions only there to make you confused so dont panic , before every station , remain calm and collected , take your time to answer . the interviewer will try to convince you that your solution is wrong . dont change your stance even if you start believing you are wrong . stand your ground or otherwise they will think you are confused and thats a big no no .

but i think scenarios for every other date for an interview will be different or atleast thats what the nice lady told me . SO IF PRESENTED WITH A WEIRD SCENARIO , TAKE YOUR TIME TO ANSWER AND DONT BE CONFUSED .

remember all of this is to see how well you handle these situations so present an argument in the form of a debate and convince the guy that you are right . dont lie at all . everyone will be acting like they are the IDEAL student , but no ones perfect and honesty goes a long way . you need something that will make you stand out . only if thats the truth .


oh and a bit of bad news , i talked to a current 1st year shifa student and they said some of them had reapplied to other med universities again cause the situation with pmdc was/is looking grim and a number of them got admitted and have gone to other unis , but on the other hand every shifa official told me "you have nothing to worry about , everything will be sorted out soon " -_- , they've been saying that for the last year -_-


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Ali.warraich said:


> It's my uncles friend. But yes, I do know what is happening. Shifa was previously affiliated with Bahria University. Whenever a medical college is established and is affiliated with a university, PMDC conducts a resource check in that uni before allowing it to give out MBBS degrees. If a university does not meet its standards (hospital beds, faculty, teaching quality, courses offered etc) the PMDC does not approve of the university. When Bahria was the affiliated university, PMDC checked and approved it. However, last year, Shifa decided to affiliate with its own university instead of Bahria (Shifa tameer-i-millat university). This university is NOT approved by PMDC. They do not meet the standard.
> Shifa does not want to affiliate with Bahria because they have to pay Bahria. If they affiliate with their own university, the cash doesnt go to a third party. If money is the deciding factor, it is not PMDC asking for it, its SHIFA trying to save their money.
> 
> My uncles friend also told me to not keep Shifa on my priority because he said they are considering to notify WHO if Shifa does not obey their orders to stop admissions. And if WHO removes Shifa, then everyone hoping to pass USMLE can forget about it.



So I had to show your comment to our seniors. Didnt really agree with your comment. But just wanted to confirm. 
PMDC has no objection regarding the standards of Shifa College of Medicine. Shifa college of medicine is the same the way it was 3 years ago when it was affiliated with Bahria. No change in faculty, teaching quality or even hospital beds. Infact everything is better now. One more thing shifa college of medicine has nothing to do with Shifa International hospital. They are two different bodies. The only objection was that STMU did not have the Schedule 1 license, and hence it did not have the authority to give medical degrees to the students of this college. However, now the university has been notified in Schedule 1. PMDC is sort of irrelevant at the moment because their superior authority (the Ministry itself) has approved STMU. I even attached a picture of the official court notice according to which Shifa is in schedule one. 
And no. You have to contact both bodies to reach a decision. You have to contact Pmdc and Shifa admission office both. Because pmdc has other issues with shifa so obviously you wont find a pmdc guy telling you shifas all good to go. The issue is almost over. And even if stmu doesnt work out. Which is not happening. Just saying for all the pessimists out there shifa can always go back to Bahria. But that wont happen because every things almost over.
You said the forum was made by shifas own students and they would obviously support shifa. I have my professional exam in a week. I dont get anything by helping these people. Theres nothing in for me. But i just wanna make sure no one spreads false information here. And i try to help anyone who asks for it. Because last year our seniors did the same. And it helped us alot. 
Lastly please research and understand the issue fully before jumping to conclusions. All the best for your future. Peace (Y)


----------



## weirdwilli

oh and do me a favour cause im providing insights , do worse than me







.

kidding , best of luck yall


----------



## Ozwiz

Well the input is here and thanks to you weird willi. So they are actually testing our knowledge, ethics, behaviour and response in stress situations. Interesting. The keeping your stance same was a very usefull advice and we have an idea of what we will face. Good Luck Everyone.
One more thing of notice is that all these colleges such as Shifa and FMDC have been ordered to stop admissions. It is interesting they are still offering admissions. Well I hope everything gets sorted out soon.

- - - Updated - - -



Tanveer Uddin said:


> So I had to show your comment to our seniors. Didnt really agree with your comment. But just wanted to confirm.
> PMDC has no objection regarding the standards of Shifa College of Medicine. Shifa college of medicine is the same the way it was 3 years ago when it was affiliated with Bahria. No change in faculty, teaching quality or even hospital beds. Infact everything is better now. One more thing shifa college of medicine has nothing to do with Shifa International hospital. They are two different bodies. The only objection was that STMU did not have the Schedule 1 license, and hence it did not have the authority to give medical degrees to the students of this college. However, now the university has been notified in Schedule 1. PMDC is sort of irrelevant at the moment because their superior authority (the Ministry itself) has approved STMU. I even attached a picture of the official court notice according to which Shifa is in schedule one.
> And no. You have to contact both bodies to reach a decision. You have to contact Pmdc and Shifa admission office both. Because pmdc has other issues with shifa so obviously you wont find a pmdc guy telling you shifas all good to go. The issue is almost over. And even if stmu doesnt work out. Which is not happening. Just saying for all the pessimists out there shifa can always go back to Bahria. But that wont happen because every things almost over.
> You said the forum was made by shifas own students and they would obviously support shifa. I have my professional exam in a week. I dont get anything by helping these people. Theres nothing in for me. But i just wanna make sure no one spreads false information here. And i try to help anyone who asks for it. Because last year our seniors did the same. And it helped us alot.
> Lastly please research and understand the issue fully before jumping to conclusions. All the best for your future. Peace (Y)


Thank You Now this is a proper concluding information. So no trouble since the college can revert back to its affiliation with Bahria if anything becomes graver.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Ozwiz said:


> Well the input is here and thanks to you weird willi. So they are actually testing our knowledge, ethics, behaviour and response in stress situations. Interesting. The keeping your stance same was a very usefull advice and we have an idea of what we will face. Good Luck Everyone.
> One more thing of notice is that all these colleges such as Shifa and FMDC have been ordered to stop admissions. It is interesting they are still offering admissions. Well I hope everything gets sorted out soon.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Now this is a proper concluding information. So no trouble since the college can revert back to its affiliation with Bahria if anything becomes graver.


Yes. And it will take less than a month. BUT. (Stress on the but haha) Thats not happening. Stmu will get recognised iA


----------



## haroonafzaal

I wished everyone was as positive thinker as you @tanveer uddin


----------



## nidarasul

firstly farhan . love your avatar being the avatar .(im a huge the last airbender nerd)

secondly ya'll should forget about the ethical questions like abortion and euthanasia . my interview went crap , but ill tell you the questions 
1) why do you wanna become a doctor
2) why shifa 
3) scenario 1 : you are a chronic smoker , how will that effect other peoples views on you considering you are a doctor , what will you do .
4)s/2 ; you lost a book from a library , convince the librarian , solve out the mess 
5) other just dumb and silly questions only there to make you confused so dont panic , before every station , remain calm and collected , take your time to answer . the interviewer will try to convince you that your solution is wrong . dont change your stance even if you start believing you are wrong . stand your ground or otherwise they will think you are confused and thats a big no no .

but i think scenarios for every other date for an interview will be different or atleast thats what the nice lady told me . SO IF PRESENTED WITH A WEIRD SCENARIO , TAKE YOUR TIME TO ANSWER AND DONT BE CONFUSED .

remember all of this is to see how well you handle these situations so present an argument in the form of a debate and convince the guy that you are right . dont lie at all . everyone will be acting like they are the IDEAL student , but no ones perfect and honesty goes a long way . you need something that will make you stand out . only if thats the truth .


oh and a bit of bad news , i talked to a current 1st year shifa student and they said some of them had reapplied to other med universities again cause the situation with pmdc was/is looking grim and a number of them got admitted and have gone to other unis , but on the other hand every shifa official told me "you have nothing to worry about , everything will be sorted out soon " -_- , they've been saying that for the last year -_-[/QUOTE]

How did u respond to the smoking and the library question? I would honestly just sit there like, 'well i lost the book, now what?'


----------



## nidarasul

And i messed up the quoting because i hate the mobile version of this. Just assume I quoted.


----------



## addyelnino9

My interview date is 24 and my application no is 2474


----------



## nidarasul

Makes sense, my app no is in 3400s and i have it on the 28th


----------



## addyelnino9

have somebody got an email regarding the mmi. i would really appreciate it if someone would attach the file


----------



## Ozwiz

Okay mine done too and believ me some of the scenarios are completely bizarre due to the fact the interviewee would try to confuse make you rethink on what you are saying..... First one scneario: Gullu Butt smashing cars and police watching him.... what would you have done about it?
Second : You are principle of SHifa and students want relief from wearing white coat in lab so convince them to wear it..... 
THird: U are a student at SHifa nad a day care section is being made for babies instead of a common room for Shifa students so convince your head against day care and in favor of Common Room
What will you do incase a VIP comes for operation and already you are operating on a patient!!
Sime of the interviewee will be kind and friendly others will simply go hard and be cold with you so everyone best of luck


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

thanx buddy  i will be aware of these situations 

- - - Updated - - -

tell me 1 more thing plzz.. is any choice to speak in english or urdu??

- - - Updated - - -

tell me answers of these ...

- - - Updated - - -

bt if it will not ?? then clg will closed?


----------



## nidarasul

Farhan what's ur aggregate?


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

63.2%


----------



## weirdwilli

Farhan Nitrate said:


> thanx buddy  i will be aware of these situations
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> tell me 1 more thing plzz.. is any choice to speak in english or urdu??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> tell me answers of these ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> bt if it will not ?? then clg will closed?


you have to converse in english at all times , telling you the answers is pointless cause every day the scenarios will be different and youd have to come up with a solution yourself . I had totally diff scenarios then Ozwiz and yours would be diff too .

and i have no idea what your last sentence meant


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

i m so tens


----------



## Ozwiz

u should try to speak in English but you can shift in Urdu if that feels easy because the interviewee will be doing the same at many moments.....I don't have a definite answers to these situations.... Figure the answer yourself, since they want to see what you believe must be done and your ethical skew as well


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

last sentence is not with u 

- - - Updated - - -

ok thanx 

- - - Updated - - -

ok thanx


----------



## nidarasul

Guys did u get any positive or negative impression from the interviewers expressions? Like were they all happy about the answers or really had a bad face and all? lol


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

my interview will be tomorrow :speechless:.. i m feeling unsafe to these types of questions..

- - - Updated - - -

nidarasul, your interview date??


----------



## nidarasul

28 :cool!:


----------



## Ozwiz

nidarasul said:


> Guys did u get any positive or negative impression from the interviewers expressions? Like were they all happy about the answers or really had a bad face and all? lol


Yeah..... the lsat one was a young lady doctor with the coldest looks and she interrogated the hardest...... Most of the others were friendly one or two of them even saying excellent and well done when I left..... But the scenarios were pretty hard as well as there interrogation


----------



## weirdwilli

nidarasul said:


> Guys did u get any positive or negative impression from the interviewers expressions? Like were they all happy about the answers or really had a bad face and all? lol


except for this one lady doctor aged around 50 , i tried adding humour in the conversations with the other doctors and they laughed .all of them were really nice and the last one was so clever and impressive and cold , she actually started a therapy session with me and i started to tell her all about my problems and family things without even realising i was digging up my grave . 
The humour in the interview , not a good idea even if it broke the ice . it gave off the impression i didnt care


----------



## nidarasul

depends on what kind of humour. Care to share some? 

BTW what is asked in the healthcare management part?


----------



## weirdwilli

So guys i checked the shifa student council FB page and they got this text : they also said that this text was from pmdc so dont pay attention to it . i dont know about yall , im seriously considering withdrawing my application later due to this confusion and uncertainty . heres the link so you can read the transcript your self https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shifa-Student-Council-SSC-SCM/691970560883327?fref=ts

- - - Updated - - -










- - - Updated - - -

just to make it clear and all for those who didnt know . SCM/STMU werent fighting PMDC in the courts , the students were . the students arranged lawyers and everything related to the case while SCM did do diddly squat . that says a lot about a university and how much they value their students


----------



## Danish.sohail

I think this uni is only interested in making money. I might not waste my fuel and day for the interview. Though interview mech is quite luring one :/


----------



## nidarasul

Okay this is genuinely worrying. Ali.warraich, if u r following, any updates from your uncles side?


----------



## Ali.warraich

nidarasul said:


> Okay this is genuinely worrying. Ali.warraich, if u r following, any updates from your uncles side?


I already told you guys my uncle told me to keep Shifa as the last option only because PMDC is not planning anything nice for Shifa. I also told u about their plan to notify WHO so Shifa will stop with its USMLE bragging. But then people here got really pissed so I decided to leave u people to it.

Anyways, no, my uncle's source does not suggest you pay the dues in Shifa. I had to travel from Karachi and I am not doing that. I know I would get in even if I do horribly in the interview. But since I know I dont want to pay the joining fees, giving the interview is a futile effort. Plus a waste of an airplane ticket.

I hope u guys dont get in trouble later on.


----------



## nidarasul

Well my priority was IMDC anyways so yeah...


----------



## Ali.warraich

Even Yusra would be a better choice at this point. At least you will have an MBBS degree after spending 40 lac.


----------



## nidarasul

That's exactly what my parents have been saying


----------



## maryyum

research is to
scholar and search
is to? :nailbiting::dead::depressed:


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

weirdwilli said:


> So guys i checked the shifa student council FB page and they got this text : they also said that this text was from pmdc so dont pay attention to it . i dont know about yall , im seriously considering withdrawing my application later due to this confusion and uncertainty . heres the link so you can read the transcript your self https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shifa-Student-Council-SSC-SCM/691970560883327?fref=ts
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> just to make it clear and all for those who didnt know . SCM/STMU werent fighting PMDC in the courts , the students were . the students arranged lawyers and everything related to the case while SCM did do diddly squat . that says a lot about a university and how much they value their students


 You're absolutely right about the last part, its the students who have filed a case against pmdc, to recognize STMU, as well as shifa itself to get itself recognized soon. I know that because my cousin's in 4th year in shifa college


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

Guys don't worry, it's not the big problem,pmdc always sucks..
Pmdc has created a lot of problems, even with fcps fellows,so I am not worried..
Just pay attention to your interview..


----------



## harohi7

i agree but one wrong letter from pmdc and everything ends for shifa so secute yourselves every one


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

Na,not really.. Pmdc can do nothing about shifa,why don't you think about university administration, they will be doing something to solve this problem, everyone is getting afraid :fearful:, for the thing,which will and can never happen.


----------



## nidarasul

PMDC can do a lot. Dont forget that. No matter how much you might hate it, PMDC holds a lot of power. If it decides Shifa is over, Shifa IS over. And its really important to consider other options because I cannot afford lawyer fees on top of all the tuition fees! :/


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

PMDC Is hated by almost every medical institute,they just deal with money,Shifa has a very good reputation,they will never let it fall for just money thing, they're just waiting for right time I think. 
I'll only say, stop worrying about the things which can never happen.
You guys should have understood about ' politics '.that's what they are doing.


----------



## Ali.warraich

Of course if there are no other options then one has to find something comforting to feel better. But the facts are there, the final year is fighting alone, the first year (now second) has students dropping out and Shifa administration itself isn't doing much. Why? Because if the students are spending their money fighting the case FOR shifa then why not? Believe it or not, Shifa is being greedy.
FMDC and Shifa were both asked to stop admissions. FMDC has still not even opened applications because it is cooperating with PMDC. Shifa has not only conducted the test, it has moved on to interviews. That is the definition of trouble. And the applicants are equally responsible in case of cancellation AFTER admission because they chose the university despite the warning.

So all I can say, goodluck. I am not even travelling for the interview.


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

undefined said:


> Of course if there are no other options then one has to find something comforting to feel better. But the facts are there, the final year is fighting alone, the first year (now second) has students dropping out and Shifa administration itself isn't doing much. Why? Because if the students are spending their money fighting the case FOR shifa then why not? Believe it or not, Shifa is being greedy.
> FMDC and Shifa were both asked to stop admissions. FMDC has still not even opened applications because it is cooperating with PMDC. Shifa has not only conducted the test, it has moved on to interviews. That is the definition of trouble. And the applicants are equally responsible in case of cancellation AFTER admission because they chose the university despite the warning.
> 
> So all I can say, goodluck. I am not even travelling for the interview.


Best of luck.
Dude.
Make yourself comfortable.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

hufff !!! my interview was bombastic.. what the strategy of interview...8 interviews 8 interviewrs 8 situations ...


----------



## nidarasul

'bombastic' means great or horrible?


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

horrible:!::!:

- - - Updated - - -

i was giving interview like i m giving it after 5 yearz of mbbs :red:


----------



## nidarasul

What did they ask you? Were they angry or something?
And do the doctors speak english or Urdu?


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

they ask too much confusing questions  and they were treated us nicely..bt 2 teachers seems like very angry to me..bcz i din't answer them..and all interviwers speak in english ..bt i speak in urdu,so they started to talk to me in urdu 

- - - Updated - - -

they ask too much confusing questions  and they were treated us nicely..bt 2 teachers seems like very angry to me..bcz i din't answer them..and all interviwers speak in english ..bt i speak in urdu,so they started to talk to me in urdu 

- - - Updated - - -

speak in which u feel comfortable whether urdu or english :thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul

Do u think u could share the questions u were asked?


----------



## weirdwilli

nidarasul said:


> Do u think u could share the questions u were asked?


 that won't do you any good dude , remember that questions/scenarios are different for every interview date


----------



## nidarasul

It's pretty obvious no university repeats questions in an interview. That isn't even the point here. There is a trend that helps in understanding what they want because I havent appeared in an interview before.


----------



## weirdwilli

well it's pretty ~obvious~ that the trend regarding "what they want" is simply not to get confused and offer a logical solution to the problem within the boundaries of the law and sane morality


----------



## nidarasul

'Boundaries of the law.' Lol


----------



## Ali.warraich

Lol, a lot of people dont share interview questions hoping someone else doesn't do better than them. @nidarasul
I think you have nothing to worry about. You apparently speak english fine and I am assuming you speak Urdu too. Other than that, I can send you the guideline a teacher gave my brother for the AKU interview. And you would be glad to know, he passed it. Send me an email id where I can attach the file and send it over. It's helpful!

Other than that, dont worry! And dont ask people because they get insecure! Do your research on the guidelines I will be sending you. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## nidarasul

Ali.warraich said:


> Lol, a lot of people dont share interview questions hoping someone else doesn't do better than them. @nidarasul
> I think you have nothing to worry about. You apparently speak english fine and I am assuming you speak Urdu too. Other than that, I can send you the guideline a teacher gave my brother for the AKU interview. And you would be glad to know, he passed it. Send me an email id where I can attach the file and send it over. It's helpful!
> 
> Other than that, dont worry! And dont ask people because they get insecure! Do your research on the guidelines I will be sending you. Good luck!:thumbsup:


haha yeah, I figured!
And yes, that will be great! Thank you!


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

first question was "if u have crashed a neighbour car in parking.. and watchman saw it,and he told owner of car about it ..then what would u do??

- - - Updated - - -

"if u r drug addictive,and for college admission screening test has been taken,,then how would u got admisssion?


----------



## khan6102

1) This interviewer showed me some pictures of D-chowk protest and wanted to know my point of view 2) If u are head of a company and u receive a complaint about harassment from a female staff member how will u deal with it? 3) U saw your class mate putting your assignment in his bag how will u approach him? 4) Joe is a pizza delivery guy. On Joe’s most recent delivery, he spots a woman bleeding on the street. There is no one else around and the woman seems to be unable to move by herself. However, Joe knows that if he returns empty handed again, he will be fired from this job he most desperately needs. What do you think Joe should do? Justify your solution in terms of practicality and ethical considerations.


----------



## nidarasul

Yaar i still dont understand what 'healthcare management' is? It's part of the guideline they sent but all they ask are ethics and scenarios, right?


----------



## Tralala

Do you know when the official merit list comes out?

- - - Updated - - -

Healthcare management is not very tricky. Learn the names of some NGOs related to dispensing medicines to the poor and all.
You just need to speak confidently. The interviewers are pretty nice, be calm and you'll be fine. Good luck.


----------



## abdullahm18

The merit list usually comes out a week or two after the last interview. 

Good Luck guys.


----------



## Tralala

Ohhhh.
Also I was wondering if anyone has applied to KPK colleges? Will KMC/KGMC be a better option or Shifa? Granted I get in ofcourse lol.


----------



## RobinAV

Tralala said:


> Ohhhh.
> Also I was wondering if anyone has applied to KPK colleges? Will KMC/KGMC be a better option or Shifa? Granted I get in ofcourse lol.


I have. And I've been wondering the same thing. One thing is for sure though, the hostels will be worse. Way worse. I've heard they stuff up to six girls in one room and it's like one shared bathroom per dorm. However if you have some other kind of accommodation options in Peshawar, that shouldn't concern you. There's also the issue of them asking you to submit your original documents right after the interview. What if we want them back? :/


----------



## Tralala

RobinAV said:


> I have. And I've been wondering the same thing. One thing is for sure though, the hostels will be worse. Way worse. I've heard they stuff up to six girls in one room and it's like one shared bathroom per dorm. However if you have some other kind of accommodation options in Peshawar, that shouldn't concern you. There's also the issue of them asking you to submit your original documents right after the interview. What if we want them back? :/


EXACTLY! They took my original certificates for my open merit interview, I have my self finance this weekend but my Shifa interview went pretty well and I am just confused. Have you officially gotten into kmc or kgmc?


----------



## Catalina Blue

"You are holding interviews for a job position and one of the applicants says that due to his father's ill health, he was unable to complete the application in time. He is now asking for an interview. What would you do?"

"You had an argument with one of your classmates. Your teacher has divided the class into groups and both of you are in the same group. You want the groups to be changed. Request your teacher for this"

"What qualities should a good doctor have? Relate an incident which shows that you possess this quality"

"You run a tertiary government hospital which is supposed to provide free medication. However, you have a shortage and patients have to end up paying themselves. What would you do?

"You were exiting a car parking when you hit the car next to you and break something. The security guard sees and informs you that it is Doctor Y's car and he has been told of this incident. Call Doctor Y and tell him what happened"

"You are a drug addict and you really want to get admission into a college. The college is conducting screening tests. What would you do?"

"Here is a table of a survey conducted by an ice cream company who wants to launch a new flavor. Look at the data and explain which flavor they should launch"

"Why do you want to be a doctor?"

The gist of the interview I gave.

Also, someone here shared the screen shots of texts uploaded on facebook by the SCM page. They state, on their page, that the issue has been resolved but I can't find any source corroborating it. Also, during my interview, I asked one of the teachers what they thought about the PMDC issue and they said that it's not a problem and will be resolved quickly. 

Good luck to those who are going to have their interview.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Tralala said:


> Ohhhh.
> Also I was wondering if anyone has applied to KPK colleges? Will KMC/KGMC be a better option or Shifa? Granted I get in ofcourse lol.


Did you apply to kmc or amc?


----------



## abdullahm18

Congratulations to all future Shifa Students.


----------



## RobinAV

Tralala said:


> EXACTLY! They took my original certificates for my open merit interview, I have my self finance this weekend but my Shifa interview went pretty well and I am just confused. Have you officially gotten into kmc or kgmc?


Haha I wish. I'll see what my options are on the 26th as well.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

same questions were asked to me ...


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

abdullahm18 said:


> Congratulations to all future Shifa Students.


Damn i was gonna post this


----------



## weirdwilli

Question guys , was this the first year Shifa conducted the MMIs or the second ?


----------



## sarahkhalid

It was the first


----------



## sarahkhalid

Oh also, for those asking the result is coming on 1st November. That's what their admission office said


----------



## Tralala

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Did you apply to kmc or amc?


Technically kmc. They'll tell me in my self finance interview if I can make it there, if not then kgmc or then amc. lol

- - - Updated - - -



RobinAV said:


> Haha I wish. I'll see what my options are on the 26th as well.


Well good luck to us then ^.^


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Tralala said:


> Tanveer Uddin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply to kmc or amc?
> 
> 
> 
> Technically kmc. They'll tell me in my self finance interview if I can make it there, if not then kgmc or then
Click to expand...

If you have spent alot of time in peshawar. And you think you'll be able to adjust there you should definitly go for kmc. It has a good name abroad. 
I declined kmc because of the people there and the environemnt -.- Apart from that kmc is light years ahead of shifa if you compare alumni networks.


----------



## Tralala

Tanveer Uddin said:


> If you have spent alot of time in peshawar. And you think you'll be able to adjust there you should definitly go for kmc. It has a good name abroad.
> I declined kmc because of the people there and the environemnt -.- Apart from that kmc is light years ahead of shifa if you compare alumni networks.


Ohhhh. Well I have spent most of my life there, so I think I'll be fine people and environment wise 
Well thank you for your help  And hope Shifa has proved the better option for you. Let me get in officially then I'll be able to make the right decision hopefully.


----------



## nidarasul

Do the 300 candidates called for interview include both local and international applicants?


----------



## khan6102

nidarasul said:


> Do the 300 candidates called for interview include both local and international applicants?[/QUOTE Only local..They will select 85 local and 15 intl


----------



## weirdwilli

so guys , how are the rest of your interviews going ?

also i read here somewhere that a merit list will be released on the 1st ? thats a saturday ...... so 3rd then ?


----------



## nidarasul

My interview is yet to happen!


----------



## harohi7

Do they send an email along with merit list if you are selected? Also our merit no. Should be in 85 to get in?


----------



## weirdwilli

Oh guys I forgot to mention a tiny thing I saw at the interview . I managed to sneak a peak at the scoring paper when a interviewer was writing my name . The only thing I saw was "Score out of *20*" . And I've been wondering if they judge you out of a flat 20 or there were subscores like "rate candidate in this aspect out of 5" . If it's out of 5 , then in my opinion it will harder to get a overall good total . [like I did really bad at one station and that guy could give me 1 out of 5 all 4 times and I end up with 4 out of 20 :/ ]

so for those who have yet to go , can you sneak a peak too when the paper is in sight . I know it doesn't mak any difference but this wait is killing me .


----------



## nidarasul

weirdwilli said:


> Oh guys I forgot to mention a tiny thing I saw at the interview . I managed to sneak a peak at the scoring paper when a interviewer was writing my name . The only thing I saw was "Score out of *20*" . And I've been wondering if they judge you out of a flat 20 or there were subscores like "rate candidate in this aspect out of 5" . If it's out of 5 , then in my opinion it will harder to get a overall good total . [like I did really bad at one station and that guy could give me 1 out of 5 all 4 times and I end up with 4 out of 20 :/ ]
> 
> so for those who have yet to go , can you sneak a peak too when the paper is in sight . I know it doesn't mak any difference but this wait is killing me .


What if its like 20 at each station? They just have to get the 12.5% of it so its possible too....


----------



## Buttnamal

weirdwilli said:


> Oh guys I forgot to mention a tiny thing I saw at the interview . I managed to sneak a peak at the scoring paper when a interviewer was writing my name . The only thing I saw was "Score out of *20*" . And I've been wondering if they judge you out of a flat 20 or there were subscores like "rate candidate in this aspect out of 5" . If it's out of 5 , then in my opinion it will harder to get a overall good total . [like I did really bad at one station and that guy could give me 1 out of 5 all 4 times and I end up with 4 out of 20 :/ ]
> 
> so for those who have yet to go , can you sneak a peak too when the paper is in sight . I know it doesn't mak any difference but this wait is killing me .


Well they've set these up like practical (OSCE) examinations and what they're most likely to do it to have subcategories like you said out of 5.
Generally about 70% of their opinion of you is going to be based off of your appearance. Dress nice, look confident, smile and say Salam. 

And you'd really have to screw EVERYTHING up to get a score like that.

Looking forward to seeing the new batch. Good luck everyone.


----------



## harohi7

well i only noticed that there were few boxes in which maybe there were different categories or what and then under eaxh of those boxes was 1-4 no.s written which might be a rating scalebecause one interviewer was putting circles around those no.s and a friend of mine noticed the same thing


----------



## RobinAV

harohi7 said:


> Do they send an email along with merit list if you are selected? Also our merit no. Should be in 85 to get in?


In last year's thread everyone was of the opinion that if you have a position of about 130 in the merit list, you still have pretty good chances.


----------



## alishkhan

Okay so my questions were:
1.You are a pharmacist and a man comes and says he is diabetic and he asks for needles and syringes without prescription.What would you do?
2.You are a chronic smoker and you got into medical school. To be a role model for the patient would you quit smoking?
3.You are driving and you are late for work.You see a man in an accident injured.If you will be late your boss will fire you. Would you help the injured guy by risking your job. There's financial crisis in your home.(This was a very difficult one as they confuse you so much)
4.Your friends have assessed you on your behaviour(there was a list of social interactions) and gave you ratings. How would you improve yourself in the areas where you are lacking.
5.You are a pharmacist (again!) and your friend s suffering from a very dangerous disease and you can get a life saving drug from your pharmacy but there is no prescription. Would you give that drug to your friend and not telling the concerned authority.
6.You are going to be late for your 1st year mbbs exam and you are searching for a parking slot but there is none. You park your car infront an already parked car. Justify your actions.

The interview for me went pretty smooth.It was not difficult.


----------



## harohi7

^ alishkhan what is your aggregate?


----------



## alishkhan

harohi7 said:


> ^ alishkhan what is your aggregate?


65%


----------



## weirdwilli

alishkhan said:


> Okay so my questions were:
> 1.You are a pharmacist and a man comes and says he is diabetic and he asks for needles and syringes without prescription.What would you do?
> 2.You are a chronic smoker and you got into medical school. To be a role model for the patient would you quit smoking?
> 3.You are driving and you are late for work.You see a man in an accident injured.If you will be late your boss will fire you. Would you help the injured guy by risking your job. There's financial crisis in your home.(This was a very difficult one as they confuse you so much)
> 4.Your friends have assessed you on your behaviour(there was a list of social interactions) and gave you ratings. How would you improve yourself in the areas where you are lacking.
> 5.You are a pharmacist (again!) and your friend s suffering from a very dangerous disease and you can get a life saving drug from your pharmacy but there is no prescription. Would you give that drug to your friend and not telling the concerned authority.
> 6.You are going to be late for your 1st year mbbs exam and you are searching for a parking slot but there is none. You park your car infront an already parked car. Justify your actions.
> 
> The interview for me went pretty smooth.It was not difficult.


Hey i had the same scenarios as 2&5


----------



## Ozwiz

weirdwilli said:


> Oh guys I forgot to mention a tiny thing I saw at the interview . I managed to sneak a peak at the scoring paper when a interviewer was writing my name . The only thing I saw was "Score out of *20*" . And I've been wondering if they judge you out of a flat 20 or there were subscores like "rate candidate in this aspect out of 5" . If it's out of 5 , then in my opinion it will harder to get a overall good total . [like I did really bad at one station and that guy could give me 1 out of 5 all 4 times and I end up with 4 out of 20 :/ ]
> 
> so for those who have yet to go , can you sneak a peak too when the paper is in sight . I know it doesn't mak any difference but this wait is killing me .


Hmm well that is strange.... but I saw columns with 1,2,3,4 and the interviewee at one station circling the score so taht means she must have circled the rest of the rows and totalled the score out of 20..... and so 8 interviews and 8-20 makes it 160 score total what the hell???


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

Tomorrow's interview. 
Really frustrating. 
Wish me best of luck guys. 
May every one of us get admission..


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

nidarasul said:


> My interview is yet to happen!


Best of luck.
Mine is also on tomorrow.


----------



## weirdwilli

TAyyab Chohan said:


> Tomorrow's interview.
> Really frustrating.
> Wish me best of luck guys.
> May every one of us get admission..


good luck mate . do tell us how it went .:thumbsup:


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

weirdwilli said:


> TAyyab Chohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow's interview.
> Really frustrating.
> Wish me best of luck guys.
> May every one of us get admission..
> 
> 
> 
> good luck mate . do tell us how it went .
Click to expand...

It went great.. 
let's hope for best. 
Enjoyed a lot during interview. 
Scenarios was awesome. 
But two were confusing.


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

TAyyab Chohan said:


> nidarasul said:
> 
> 
> 
> My interview is yet to happen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck.
> Mine is also on tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Nidarasul I saw your today. 
Intact we were sitting on same table, writing feedback. 
It seemed you did great.


----------



## nidarasul

TAyyab Chohan said:


> Nidarasul I saw your today.
> Intact we were sitting on same table, writing feedback.
> It seemed you did great.


Oh I did not do great at all! I sucked at the polio question, the manhole one, the leave and the facebook/twitter thing. BIG time!
The woman at the 28 and 59 year old patient was happy. The general talking one and the humourus fat sir was laughing all along.


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

Good luck.


----------



## harohi7

today was the last day for interviews?


----------



## nidarasul

No, someone had it on the 29th too. Maybe tomorrow is the last day?


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

harohi7 said:


> today was the last day for interviews?


What happened to you harohi? 
How was your interview?


----------



## weirdwilli

nidarasul said:


> Oh I did not do great at all! I sucked at the polio question, the manhole one.......


so you got the manhole cover question too ? the mayor who thought round manhole covers were boring ? hahaha dont worry about that . it was such a stupid scenario that everyone on my date flanked it including me .


----------



## Bilal370

I screwed my interview up pretty nicely,,,,,, :'(


----------



## nidarasul

The guy who had the 75% attendance scenario was so bored he just sat there quietly for the last 2 minutes till the bell rang. I was like, okay then.


----------



## Bilal370

mine was on the 21st of October

- - - Updated - - -

that young girl in that session number 2,,,, she was soooo confused,,,,,,,, :-/

- - - Updated - - -

and session 4 I guess,,,,,,, the lady was nice,,,,, but she asked me what do I think of myself??? I was like,,, okay,,,,, now if I say that em some nice hero and stuff she will be like,,,,, eh apnay mu mia mithu bn raha hai,,,,,,,,,,, and if I am no hero and stuff,,,,,,, she will be like eh,,,,,,, ye to khud apnay aap ko kisi kaam ka nae samaghta,,,,,,, :-/

- - - Updated - - -

that girl in session 2,,,,,, uuuuufff,,,,,,,,, she must have given me a minus 100 score,,,,,,, 

- - - Updated - - -

she was soooooo confused,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it was like she was trying to put me in a box,,, a category,,,, and just couldn't find a suitable one,,,,,,,,


----------



## nidarasul

About the marking, i think there were 4 qualities and they were rating us on a scale of 1-4 or 1-5 for each.


----------



## Raza Jafar

Is there any FORWARD button to pass these three days quickly?


----------



## nidarasul

'Dayr aye darust aye'. I hope whenever it comes, I'm not below 160...


----------



## khan6102

nidarasul said:


> 'Dayr aye darust aye'. I hope whenever it comes, I'm not below 160...


- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> 'Dayr aye darust aye'. I hope whenever it comes, I'm not below 160...


not below 160????


----------



## nidarasul

Merit position i mean


----------



## khan6102

how do u know that??


----------



## nidarasul

khan6102 said:


> how do u know that??


I am just hoping... :/
How do I know what? I dont know anything


----------



## harohi7

today was the last day of interviews?

- - - Updated - - -

sorry i posted the question again


----------



## nidarasul

I know of someone saying 29th ko hay us ka. Mayyyy be 29th is the last.


----------



## harohi7

and my interview was on 20th and it was okay :/ there was a question like what would you do to a model of toyota car and that was really weird then questions like be an interviewer and like make a depressed person your friend and a lot of weird questions like that.
so lets see what happens 
and when do you think the merit list is going to be up?


----------



## nidarasul

harohi7 said:


> and my interview was on 20th and it was okay :/ there was a question like what would you do to a model of toyota car and that was really weird then questions like be an interviewer and like make a depressed person your friend and a lot of weird questions like that.
> so lets see what happens
> and when do you think the merit list is going to be up?


Don't worry, no one gave an interview worse than mine. 
Someone said on the 1st of Nov, I think. Must be around that time.


----------



## harohi7

oh come on i doubt that. 
my only problem is that my aggregate is low and i met people on my interview date with aggregates above 70 so yes i started freaking out after that


----------



## nidarasul

Yeah, the girl sitting next to me ha 70.56%. And at the feedback table, this other girl had 69.8%. So I just decided there and then, I am probably never coming back to Shifa.


----------



## harohi7

oh my GOD, this is so depressing   
do you have any other options?


----------



## nidarasul

Waiting on IMDC... Hope tu hay


----------



## harohi7

is IMDC good and do they have their own test?


----------



## nidarasul

Well, its not nearly as good as Shifa. But they have a beautiful campus. And they had nts test last month


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

when will the merit list of shifa uploaded??? m much tensed:depressed:


----------



## AwaisBhatti

Hey did anyone get call for second interview??? I had my interview today and I came back home and got a call from shifa that please come again tomorrow because we ll have your second interview :/ now wat does that mean ????


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

1 more interviews ooops  ,,,

- - - Updated - - -

ypur aggregate ??


----------



## AwaisBhatti

Around 73 percent

- - - Updated - - -

Me and my parents are he'll worried that why they have called u again ...

- - - Updated - - -

:!:


----------



## nidarasul

AwaisBhatti said:


> Hey did anyone get call for second interview??? I had my interview today and I came back home and got a call from shifa that please come again tomorrow because we ll have your second interview :/ now wat does that mean ????


I didnt... Call them and ask? Maybe its a mistake? Or maybe they liked you too much


----------



## khan6102

or maybe they lost your score card


----------



## AwaisBhatti

Lost my score card...... Lol.... I loved that interview and scenario based questions .... Let's see ....


----------



## harohi7

^73% :O please don't say shifa is your first priority ?


----------



## blamonster

Second interview simply means they are highly interested in you. The only way you can screw your admission is by verbally abusing them, avoid that, and you're in.


----------



## nidarasul

blamonster said:


> Second interview simply means they are highly interested in you. The only way you can screw your admission is by verbally abusing them, avoid that, and you're in.


Have they ever had second interviews before? I never even heard merit 1 people having 2 interviews. There is clearly something administratively wrong here on Shifa's side.


----------



## AwaisBhatti

I don't know myself the reason ... But tomorrow ll tell u guys ... Wat is the reason behind this


----------



## nidarasul

AwaisBhatti said:


> I don't know myself the reason ... But tomorrow ll tell u guys ... Wat is the reason behind this


Did u apply as local only or both? international and local that is?


----------



## Danish.sohail

Interview went well


----------



## harohi7

gov merit list is up. did anyone get in there?


----------



## nidarasul

Uhs closed at 85.6! It's getting lower this year!


----------



## harohi7

really? waisay han they say it was difficult this year :/ good for the people who were looking for gov unis. nothing beats uhs and gov unis in any case

- - - Updated - - -

except AKU obviously


----------



## Danish.sohail

I got into Sialkot. But i might be ranked among top students in Cmh with agg of 91+ Now i am confused :/


----------



## hamzah95

Danish.sohail said:


> I got into Sialkot. But i might be ranked among top students in Cmh with agg of 91+ Now i am confused :/


Ranking top in a list does not really make a difference. It's up to you whether you want to save a lot of money or not. Depends which city you're from as well.
Mubarak ho btw : )


----------



## Danish.sohail

hamzah95 said:


> Ranking top in a list does not really make a difference. It's up to you whether you want to save a lot of money or not. Depends which city you're from as well.
> Mubarak ho btw : )


I have home in skt therefore i wrote it after lahore. i can work hard in prof and try to upgrade to Sheikh Zayed in lahore after 2 years :/

- - - Updated - - -

And Thankyou


----------



## nidarasul

In other words, Shifa is out if the equation for you right?  

And congratulations!


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> In other words, Shifa is out if the equation for you right?
> 
> And congratulations!


HAHA yes! tm khush hojao  plus, Shifa is a very attractive place *.* Piyari piyari dactars :3 *perv attack* Lol jokes apaert, Shifa is a goo facility and case has been resolved, so yeah. Best hai. Module system bhi hai i guess. 
Thankyou and best of luck


----------



## nidarasul

Danish.sohail said:


> HAHA yes! tm khush hojao  plus, Shifa is a very attractive place *.* Piyari piyari dactars :3 *perv attack* Lol jokes apaert, Shifa is a goo facility and case has been resolved, so yeah. Best hai. Module system bhi hai i guess.
> Thankyou and best of luck


No, no! It's not a good place at all! Never think about it again! CMH and UHS for the win!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Danish.sohail

Haha. Its a good place Lmfao. Dont be afraid, I am not coming shifa  Islamabad is boring city. Plus with a score of 2250, i might get admission in almost every good uni. Wish i havent screwed my mcat


----------



## harohi7

merit list is going to be up in a few days.... SCARY


----------



## AwaisBhatti

Got into rmc thank God ..... Too excited that I got wat I wanted  Alhamdullilah


----------



## nidarasul

AwaisBhatti said:


> Got into rmc thank God ..... Too excited that I got wat I wanted  Alhamdullilah


Woaaaaaaah! Hey Congratulations to you! RMC is amazing to get!
Enjoy the success!:thumbsup:


----------



## hadikhanniazi

file:///C:/Users/hadikhanniazi/Downloads/Cumulative%20Result%20of%20Achievements%20of%20Applicants%20-%202014.pdf

FIRST MERIT LIST

- - - Updated - - -

oooops wrong link 
open this one (MINE 119)
'
http://www.shifacollege.edu/scm/index.php?option=com_rokdownloads&view=file&Itemid=305&id=238:cumulative-result-of-achievements-of-applicants-2014


----------



## weirdwilli

Yup it's up . Didn't make it  . I don't like how they didn't display the total merit beside the names .
looks like it's a gap year for me :/

- - - Updated - - -
Oh I didn't see the cumulative result . #195 . The merit went so up from last year .... I think it's all because of the MMIs . Curse this wretched gap year !


----------



## blamonster

weirdwilli said:


> Yup it's up . Didn't make it  . I don't like how they didn't display the total merit beside the names .
> looks like it's a gap year for me :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> Oh I didn't see the cumulative result . #195 . The merit went so up from last year .... I think it's all because of the MMIs . Curse this wretched gap year !


They will release another merit list, so be calm.


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Got into shifa, Alhamdulillah


----------



## nidarasul

163... Any chances?


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

nidarasul said:


> 163... Any chances?


Fair chances in my opinion


----------



## illbill

Got into Shifa Alhumdullilah.


----------



## nidarasul

I hope a lot of people get into UHS and CMH and Shalamar and all!


----------



## RobinAV

I did too. Alhamdulilah. Barely though, but all the people in the selected candidate list can breathe a sigh of relief right? I mean doesn't matter if your name is above 80, or does it? :S


----------



## nidarasul

The selected ones are all safe. But its not merit wise. Its random. For instance, the last name, 139 is actually on no 8 on the cumulative merit! She has 84%


----------



## RobinAV

nidarasul said:


> The selected ones are all safe. But its not merit wise. Its random. For instance, the last name, 139 is actually on no 8 on the cumulative merit! She has 84%


Yeah I know. I was referring to the cumulative achievements list, my position there is over 85.


----------



## nidarasul

But you must be in the selected candidates, arent you? If you are in that, u r 100% safe
And congratulations!


----------



## moxy

guys im confused, if your names above 85 merit position on the cumulative result list your selected.....right


----------



## nidarasul

moxy said:


> guys im confused, if your names above 85 merit position on the cumulative result list your selected.....right


Simple way, Check the selected candidates list. If u r in that, u are 100% selected.


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

^she's right, every one in the selected list are in, they have extended it to 139 cuz a lot of em will drop out and they wanna complete the admission process in the first list so that's why, same thing happenened last yr, although there are only 80 seats available


----------



## moxy

ive been selected 

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

So the question then arises that what if everyone gives the fees ( highly improbable) , well that is something that shifa has to deal with


----------



## khan6102

#228 it's IMDC for me


----------



## RobinAV

nidarasul said:


> But you must be in the selected candidates, arent you? If you are in that, u r 100% safe
> And congratulations!


Thank you so much! I will try and breathe now.


----------



## nidarasul

Hamza Kiyani said:


> So the question then arises that what if everyone gives the fees ( highly improbable) , well that is something that shifa has to deal with


It never happens that way. Last year they called 130 and had to call 30 more


----------



## RobinAV

What happens now? Do we just barge in any time from the 5th-12th and pay the fee?


----------



## nidarasul

I think they'll send u a selection letter. Did u receive any email? If u dont get anything by 5 nov, then yes, take ur roll number and go to the admission office


----------



## RobinAV

nidarasul said:


> I think they'll send u a selection letter. Did u receive any email? If u dont get anything by 5 nov, then yes, take ur roll number and go to the admission office


Nope. Nothing yet.


----------



## xyz1

Guys last year the last girl was called was 159. And she was called 2-3 weeks later after the commencement of classes. A lot of seats mostly get filled.


----------



## nidarasul

xyz1 said:


> Guys last year the last girl was called was 159. And she was called 2-3 weeks later after the commencement of classes. A lot of seats mostly get filled.


UHS merit has dropped by 1% this year so it will make a difference too!


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

how to check list?


----------



## xyz1

Honestl, not really. This year shifas starting merit has increased drastically. And it Depends if a lot of people who got selected here also got selected in uhs. But hey hope should never die. Hope everyone who's waiting badly gets in


----------



## nidarasul

xyz1 said:


> Honestl, not really. This year shifas starting merit has increased drastically. And it Depends if a lot of people who got selected here also got selected in uhs. But hey hope should never die. Hope everyone who's waiting badly gets in


Very few people from the starting merit take admission. 
Last year closed at 69%. This year 69% is at merit position 270! So the rise in merit is covered there.

- - - Updated - - -



Farhan Nitrate said:


> how to check list?


Go to the shifa website homepage.


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

nidarasul said:


> xyz1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestl, not really. This year shifas starting merit has increased drastically. And it Depends if a lot of people who got selected here also got selected in uhs. But hey hope should never die. Hope everyone who's waiting badly gets in
> 
> 
> 
> Very few people from the starting merit take admission.
> Last year closed at 69%. This year 69% is at merit position 270! So the rise in merit is covered there.
Click to expand...

 So you're trying to say that merit is still going to close at 69%? Almost impossible


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

ok any one search my name or roll no.??

- - - Updated - - -

242  :!:

- - - Updated - - -

my aggregate is 72% ...242 merit position


----------



## nidarasul

Hamza Kiyani said:


> So you're trying to say that merit is still going to close at 69%? Almost impossible


I am not saying that in any way! :!:
I am saying the rise is merit is already covered because 69 has dropped from 150 to 220s now. So people upto 150 have a very good chance. And a lucky shot for 160s..


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

nidarasul said:


> Hamza Kiyani said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're trying to say that merit is still going to close at 69%? Almost impossible
> 
> 
> 
> I am not saying that in any way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying the rise is merit is already covered because 69 has dropped from 150 to 220s now. So people upto 150 have a very good chance. And a lucky shot for 160s..
Click to expand...

Yup, you're right


----------



## nidarasul

Hamza what was your UHS agg?


----------



## harohi7

so those who got in had merit way above 64 before interview?

- - - Updated - - -

and oh nida rasul what is your aggregate that made you 160?


----------



## nidarasul

74.174 
I got 11/12.5 in the interview :cool!:

What's ur merit Harohi7?


----------



## harohi7

i didn't check. i don't think i have the confidence. although i didn't get to the first list  
someone please kill me and cut me into peices and through me to the dogs.


----------



## nidarasul

harohi7 said:


> i didn't check. i don't think i have the confidence. although i didn't get to the first list
> someone please kill me and cut me into peices and through me to the dogs.


Ohmg calm down! Please check, I really feel like finding out, u might just have made it around 160s too! It's a thing to hope on atleast!


----------



## harohi7

i don't know nidarasul. i really pray you get in with all my heart. i swear.

- - - Updated - - -

and how can farhan nitrate go so low with 72% merit? :O


----------



## RobinAV

harohi7 said:


> i didn't check. i don't think i have the confidence. although i didn't get to the first list
> someone please kill me and cut me into peices and through me to the dogs.


A lot of people drop out so a second merit list is very likely. Along with that there are a handful of good medical colleges that are still taking admission applications.


----------



## nidarasul

harohi7 said:


> i don't know nidarasul. i really pray you get in with all my heart. i swear.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and how can farhan nitrate go so low with 72% merit? :O


Because too many people have aggregates of 74, 73 and even 72 are in decimals....


----------



## harohi7

nidarasul said:


> Because too many people have aggregates of 74, 73 and even 72 are in decimals....


bas isi saal hi sab hona tha

- - - Updated - - -



RobinAV said:


> A lot of people drop out so a second merit list is very likely. Along with that there are a handful of good medical colleges that are still taking admission applications.


well not really, there is only CMH left where i can't go because of my damn mcat score. so lets see IA next year i will try for my dream uni aku again.
best of luck to all those who got in and nida rasul who is on waiting


----------



## nidarasul

Thank you and try your best for AKU and give us the good news next year!


----------



## harohi7

nidarasul said:


> Thank you and try your best for AKU and give us the good news next year!


thankyou 

- - - Updated - - -

i am 143. don't know if i'll get in or not but sure brings back some self confidence that i am not completely a loser.


----------



## RobinAV

harohi7 said:


> bas isi saal hi sab hona tha
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> well not really, there is only CMH left where i can't go because of my damn mcat score. so lets see IA next year i will try for my dream uni aku again.
> best of luck to all those who got in and nida rasul who is on waiting


No. There's also Riphah and FUMC. And FMDC will eventually start their admission process too. As far as CMH is concerned, I think you should apply EVERYWHERE. Despite people telling you your aggregate is too low etc. It doesn't hurt to apply. And with 143 on the list you have seriously bright chances, because the first list ended at 139.


----------



## Bilal370

i sit there at 150,,,,,,, :'(

- - - Updated - - -

i was sooo sooo confident,,,,,,,,, i didnt even apply anywhere else,,,,,,,,,,

- - - Updated - - -

“Overconfidence precedes carelessness.”


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

nidarasul said:


> Hamza what was your UHS agg?


86.8, got into RMC too


----------



## RobinAV

Hamza Kiyani said:


> 86.8, got into RMC too


Congratulations!


----------



## illbill

I got a question this year the uhs merit closed at 85.6 i got 84.5 do you think I have a chance in the next lists? does the merit drop any further or thats it?


----------



## nidarasul

Hamza Kiyani said:


> 86.8, got into RMC too


So you are opting Shifa over RMC?

- - - Updated - - -



illbill said:


> I got a question this year the uhs merit closed at 85.6 i got 84.5 do you think I have a chance in the next lists? does the merit drop any further or thats it?


It does drop but with UHS it works with percentages to 4 decimal places. So I think it will only drop by 0.4-0.5 if it does at all...

- - - Updated - - -



RobinAV said:


> No. There's also Riphah and FUMC. And FMDC will eventually start their admission process too. As far as CMH is concerned, I think you should apply EVERYWHERE. Despite people telling you your aggregate is too low etc. It doesn't hurt to apply. And with 143 on the list you have seriously bright chances, because the first list ended at 139.


You are at 143?? Why are you even worried then?


----------



## RobinAV

Bilal370 said:


> i sit there at 150,,,,,,, :'(
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i was sooo sooo confident,,,,,,,,, i didnt even apply anywhere else,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> “Overconfidence precedes carelessness.”


150 is good too. And like I said, there are still places you can apply to.


----------



## harohi7

RobinAV said:


> No. There's also Riphah and FUMC. And FMDC will eventually start their admission process too. As far as CMH is concerned, I think you should apply EVERYWHERE. Despite people telling you your aggregate is too low etc. It doesn't hurt to apply. And with 143 on the list you have seriously bright chances, because the first list ended at 139.


wait FUMC and FMDC are two different colleges? and thankyou so much,i will take your advice.
do you think second list would come?

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> So you are opting Shifa over RMC?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> It does drop but with UHS it works with percentages to 4 decimal places. So I think it will only drop by 0.4-0.5 if it does at all...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> You are at 143?? Why are you even worried then?


i just checked now.but still i wasn't in so i am tensed since i was looking forward too shifa. lets just pray we are class fellows in shifa nidarasul

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> So you are opting Shifa over RMC?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> It does drop but with UHS it works with percentages to 4 decimal places. So I think it will only drop by 0.4-0.5 if it does at all...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> You are at 143?? Why are you even worried then?


i just checked now.but still i wasn't in so i am tensed since i was looking forward too shifa. lets just pray we are class fellows in shifa nidarasul


----------



## nidarasul

harohi7 said:


> wait FUMC and FMDC are two different colleges? and thankyou so much,i will take your advice.
> do you think second list would come?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i just checked now.but still i wasn't in so i am tensed since i was looking forward too shifa. lets just pray we are class fellows in shifa nidarasul
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i just checked now.but still i wasn't in so i am tensed since i was looking forward too shifa. lets just pray we are class fellows in shifa nidarasul


You are in for sure! That's like 4 seats! Stop sweating it and cheer up! Ah yeah, lets see where mine goes!


----------



## RobinAV

harohi7 said:


> wait FUMC and FMDC are two different colleges? and thankyou so much,i will take your advice.
> do you think second list would come?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i just checked now.but still i wasn't in so i am tensed since i was looking forward too shifa. lets just pray we are class fellows in shifa nidarasul
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i just checked now.but still i wasn't in so i am tensed since i was looking forward too shifa. lets just pray we are class fellows in shifa nidarasul


Yes, Foundation University Medical College, and Federal Medical and Dental College respectively. And it usually does. So there's no reason it won't this time. Also, this year they had the PMDC issue, not everyone will know whether that's resolved or not. So just keep praying


----------



## GSM7

Is anyone in this thread currently a Shifa student? Because I'd like to know some things about Shifa.

And also who here is depositing their fees and confirming their seat? ( Not in the first merit list btw :/ )


----------



## harohi7

i just hope most people think it's not and get into other private or govt colleges

- - - Updated - - -

and oh one friend of mine is saying that there is no worth of private medical colleges so i should take a gap year is that true? like private colleges effect your career ahead?

- - - Updated - - -



GSM7 said:


> Is anyone in this thread currently a Shifa student? Because I'd like to know some things about Shifa.
> 
> And also who here is depositing their fees and confirming their seat? ( Not in the first merit list btw :/ )


what is your merit no. ?


----------



## nidarasul

harohi7 said:


> i just hope most people think it's not and get into other private or govt colleges
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and oh one friend of mine is saying that there is no worth of private medical colleges so i should take a gap year is that true? like private colleges effect your career ahead?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> what is your merit no. ?


My sister graduated fro army med colg and when she was applying for house job at PIMS, there was the whole thing that PIMS administration didnt want to take private med colg students. But they had to because of the political pressures at PIMS. But no one from Shifa is there so I cant tell from that perspective. But yes, the number of low standard private colleges have ruined the reputation big time!

And not that it helps me or anyone else on the waiting list, I spoke to 2 girls at the interview and neither had a clue that Shifa even had a PMDC issue.


----------



## RobinAV

harohi7 said:


> i just hope most people think it's not and get into other private or govt colleges
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and oh one friend of mine is saying that there is no worth of private medical colleges so i should take a gap year is that true? like private colleges effect your career ahead?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> what is your merit no. ?


FMDC is a government college 
It depends on the private college, whether you mind paying a huge sum and if you can handle the pressure of a gap year. However if you do get into Shifa, I would strongly advise against it. Shifa has a decent image among doctors so no need to be concerned. I think even Riphah isn't a bad option, unless you feel like you're compromising too much and will be miserable there. And FUMC is actually rather amazing.
I don't think your future would be in any jeopardy if you opt for any of these. In a nutshell no, it's not true


----------



## Ozwiz

Got selected in the first list as well with aggregate of 79.272. at number 25 in the cumulative list  of SHifa College of Medicine


----------



## RobinAV

nidarasul said:


> My sister graduated fro army med colg and when she was applying for house job at PIMS, there was the whole thing that PIMS administration didnt want to take private med colg students. But they had to because of the political pressures at PIMS. But no one from Shifa is there so I cant tell from that perspective. But yes, the number of low standard private colleges have ruined the reputation big time!
> 
> And not that it helps me or anyone else on the waiting list, I spoke to 2 girls at the interview and neither had a clue that Shifa even had a PMDC issue.


I actually know someone from Shifa who works at PIMs. Not for a housejob though. Oh and my brother was also from AMC, he got into PIMs for his housejob without any such issues. And I already mentioned the case of the girl who studied from Gandhara Medical College who got a housejob at PIMs (paying housejob, my Dad told me house jobs aren't really considered if you aren't being paid.) 
Acha? People I talk to are more aware since all of them wanted to get into Shifa real bad.

- - - Updated - - -



Ozwiz said:


> Got selected in the first list as well with aggregate of 79.272. at number 25 in the cumulative list  of SHifa College of Medicine


Congratulations  
Will you be joining for sure?


----------



## nidarasul

Our neighbor studied from Frontier medical college, Abottabad with a decent result and she wasn't given the paid housejob. Her college being the clear reason she was given in the interview. They offered to allow her to work as the voluntary ones. And she actually is working without pay. The recent crackdown by PMDC is following the number of sub standard private colleges that have opened. You hear people graduating with MBBS degrees from all kinds of colleges. So private colleges have dropped in reputation because of that, I hear that a lot too when I tell people I didnt get through UHS and I am going for private. People go, 'Private isn't worth it.' But Privates are worth it if you choose them wisely. Shifa, Riphah, FUMC, CMH and some other colleges are a pretty good choice if you arent one of the lucky lot to get through UHS.


----------



## harohi7

yeah that i heard that privates aren't considered much when you go for jobs. and how does paying housej ob and non-paying one affect your career?

- - - Updated - - -

i just hope lots and lots of people drop out since they are only taking 85  so yeah. 
because i had people sitting with me in interview who got into aku but won't go as it was "not near home" like that is ridiculous -___- so Allah unhein thori akal de de and woh chalay jaein shifa chor dein

- - - Updated - - -

and oh don't you have house jobs in your own college's hospital?


----------



## nidarasul

OMG why would someone skip AKU! People need to have some strong heart to pass up on chances like that!
I think a lot of them do offer house jobs. I dont know about Shifa, RobinAV might. AMC had CMH and MH attached. The housejobs were offered to Military cadets but they are already paid each month and nustian cadets were paid only 7000 a month. So it wasn't worth travelling to Pindi. Plus, the travelling cost alone crosses over the total paid salary! Maybe a lot of people consider distance etc while picking housejobs. The teacher interviewing me actually advised against taking up house job at Shifa. She said, Shifa is great for learning ethics and medical laws during your MBBS but for housejob you should always go where you get greater exposure.

About the paid and non paid. The girl I mentioned from Frontier had her certificate saying (voluntary) in brackets. I guess it just has a negative image effect on you resume even though she learnt the exact same stuff.


----------



## Danish.sohail

pass first sub stage and keep its record with yourself. Paid housejob will not be given if you failed in first sub stage. that is what i heard and its related to UHS methodolgy. Idk what shifa has.

I would pay double fees to get into aku. i cried for two days when i got rejected :/


----------



## harohi7

nidarasul said:


> OMG why would someone skip AKU! People need to have some strong heart to pass up on chances like that!
> I think a lot of them do offer house jobs. I dont know about Shifa, RobinAV might. AMC had CMH and MH attached. The housejobs were offered to Military cadets but they are already paid each month and nustian cadets were paid only 7000 a month. So it wasn't worth travelling to Pindi. Plus, the travelling cost alone crosses over the total paid salary! Maybe a lot of people consider distance etc while picking housejobs. The teacher interviewing me actually advised against taking up house job at Shifa. She said, Shifa is great for learning ethics and medical laws during your MBBS but for housejob you should always go where you get greater exposure.
> 
> About the paid and non paid. The girl I mentioned from Frontier had her certificate saying (voluntary) in brackets. I guess it just has a negative image effect on you resume even though she learnt the exact same stuff.


well crazy people out there..
and GOD competition is on it's peak where ever you go,no matter what step medicine is way to difficult

- - - Updated - - -



Danish.sohail said:


> pass first sub stage and keep its record with yourself. Paid housejob will not be given if you failed in first sub stage. that is what i heard and its related to UHS methodolgy. Idk what shifa has.
> 
> I would pay double fees to get into aku. i cried for two days when i got rejected :/


i cried too 2 days continuous and then any day i would be sitting and the thought would come and bas phir se shuru. life is weird.the ones who don't want it get it.
btw you were on waiting so no reply?


----------



## GSM7

harohi7 said:


> i just hope most people think it's not and get into other private or govt colleges
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and oh one friend of mine is saying that there is no worth of private medical colleges so i should take a gap year is that true? like private colleges effect your career ahead?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> what is your merit no. ?


141.


----------



## RobinAV

harohi7 said:


> yeah that i heard that privates aren't considered much when you go for jobs. and how does paying housej ob and non-paying one affect your career?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i just hope lots and lots of people drop out since they are only taking 85  so yeah.
> because i had people sitting with me in interview who got into aku but won't go as it was "not near home" like that is ridiculous -___- so Allah unhein thori akal de de and woh chalay jaein shifa chor dein
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and oh don't you have house jobs in your own college's hospital?


Well what my Dad told me was that if it doesn't pay, it's not really considered a housejob. So I'm guessing not positively 
And I guess I know where they're coming from. 12 lac per year without hostel fees, food and travel expenses is a hefty sum.

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> OMG why would someone skip AKU! People need to have some strong heart to pass up on chances like that!
> I think a lot of them do offer house jobs. I dont know about Shifa, RobinAV might. AMC had CMH and MH attached. The housejobs were offered to Military cadets but they are already paid each month and nustian cadets were paid only 7000 a month. So it wasn't worth travelling to Pindi. Plus, the travelling cost alone crosses over the total paid salary! Maybe a lot of people consider distance etc while picking housejobs. The teacher interviewing me actually advised against taking up house job at Shifa. She said, Shifa is great for learning ethics and medical laws during your MBBS but for housejob you should always go where you get greater exposure.
> 
> About the paid and non paid. The girl I mentioned from Frontier had her certificate saying (voluntary) in brackets. I guess it just has a negative image effect on you resume even though she learnt the exact same stuff.


Yeah my brother was very offended with the pay gap. Oh and FUMC gives paid housejobs to its students too. And from what I know Shifa does as well but only to a handful of students that excelled academically throughout their MBBS. At least that's what some Aunty told my mother anyway.

- - - Updated - - -



Danish.sohail said:


> pass first sub stage and keep its record with yourself. Paid housejob will not be given if you failed in first sub stage. that is what i heard and its related to UHS methodolgy. Idk what shifa has.
> 
> I would pay double fees to get into aku. i cried for two days when i got rejected :/


Haha I'm sure most of us who didn't get in had similar reactions, myself included


----------



## Ozwiz

RobinAV said:


> I actually know someone from Shifa who works at PIMs. Not for a housejob though. Oh and my brother was also from AMC, he got into PIMs for his housejob without any such issues. And I already mentioned the case of the girl who studied from Gandhara Medical College who got a housejob at PIMs (paying housejob, my Dad told me house jobs aren't really considered if you aren't being paid.)
> Acha? People I talk to are more aware since all of them wanted to get into Shifa real bad.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> Will you be joining for sure?


Yes In shaa Allah since it between BUMDC, CMH or SHifa I would choose SHifa while CMH test has not even taken yet since All have nearly same fee structure and yet CMH has way too many restrictions on its students while Shifa has a good USMLE.  However my parents are still considering their options due to the hostel problem since hostel is way too expensive but that is the case with all medical colleges.... so lets see what happens... and hope for the good...


----------



## harohi7

Ozwiz said:


> Yes In shaa Allah since it between BUMDC, CMH or SHifa I would choose SHifa while CMH test has not even taken yet since All have nearly same fee structure and yet CMH has way too many restrictions on its students while Shifa has a good USMLE.  However my parents are still considering their options due to the hostel problem since hostel is way too expensive but that is the case with all medical colleges.... so lets see what happens... and hope for the good...


well i think you are wrong there.shifa hostels are exceptionally expensive. 3,45000 for one year!! other colleges aren't like that since they have proper hostels but not rented appartments. but yes when it comes to studeies.and since i come from somewhere near lahore CMH has a bigger name than shifa here but i don't think in the same way.


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

Guys what about 2nd merit list?


----------



## RobinAV

TAyyab Chohan said:


> Guys what about 2nd merit list?


It will be released on the 13th of November Inshallah.


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

And 3rd.?


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

How many student can appear in 2nd merit list??


----------



## RobinAV

TAyyab Chohan said:


> How many student can appear in 2nd merit list??


Haven't ever really heard of there being a third merit list. And it depends on how many drop out of the first. Last year 30 more people were called in the second merit list.


----------



## Catalina Blue

I'm in the first merit list Alhumdulillah.


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

Catalina Blue said:


> I'm in the first merit list Alhumdulillah.


Congratulations. 
Now be ready for 8lacs. Lol


----------



## nidarasul

harohi7 said:


> well i think you are wrong there.shifa hostels are exceptionally expensive. 3,45000 for one year!! other colleges aren't like that since they have proper hostels but not rented appartments. but yes when it comes to studeies.and since i come from somewhere near lahore CMH has a bigger name than shifa here but i don't think in the same way.


That is just.. wow! The hostel fee! I just went to the website and oh man, that's half the yearly fee! Why do they charge so much for hostels? Are they like, really good or something?
I have heard a lot about CMH. And Shalamar has quite a name on this forum. I wanted to apply but I have never been to Lahore plus the hostel fee. So I didnt try anywhere out of isb.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

TAyyab Chohan said:


> And 3rd.?


Last year first merit list ended around 129. They called the next 20 then in the 2nd merit list. After that they just made unofficial calls everytime someone left so it went up to 158.


----------



## Danish.sohail

harohi7 said:


> well crazy people out there..
> and GOD competition is on it's peak where ever you go,no matter what step medicine is way to difficult
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> i cried too 2 days continuous and then any day i would be sitting and the thought would come and bas phir se shuru. life is weird.the ones who don't want it get it.
> btw you were on waiting so no reply?


No replies yet :/ I think i am not selected or else i would have received email or letter by now :/ Aga khan was my dream. Rather it is. I might continue my further studies in aga khan. I was to busy preparing for aga khan that i screwed my mcat :/


----------



## RobinAV

Catalina Blue said:


> I'm in the first merit list Alhumdulillah.


Congratulations!


----------



## harohi7

Danish.sohail said:


> No replies yet :/ I think i am not selected or else i would have received email or letter by now :/ Aga khan was my dream. Rather it is. I might continue my further studies in aga khan. I was to busy preparing for aga khan that i screwed my mcat :/


same here and even when starting working for mcat AKU result came and all the time was lost in depression  any how good that you made it some where. congratulations 

- - - Updated - - -



nidarasul said:


> That is just.. wow! The hostel fee! I just went to the website and oh man, that's half the yearly fee! Why do they charge so much for hostels? Are they like, really good or something?
> I have heard a lot about CMH. And Shalamar has quite a name on this forum. I wanted to apply but I have never been to Lahore plus the hostel fee. So I didnt try anywhere out of isb.


yup and i don't know if i am right but one senior told me that they just have a ups in the common room and no wifi and there are issues,like there are with every hostel. but in the end you gotta manage for studies :/


----------



## alishkhan

I am in the first merit list. I wanted to ask if we can pay the fees from outside of pakistan?


----------



## RobinAV

alishkhan said:


> I am in the first merit list. I wanted to ask if we can pay the fees from outside of pakistan?


Anyone who is answering this, could you please also tell me in whose favor will we write the bank draft?


----------



## devilkiller11

I got 90th merit position. And Shifa takes 80 students only. So how come am I still on the merit list. Have I been selected? Btw how much amount do we have to pay, hotel fee inclusive and what name should be mentioned on the draft? Did anyone of you get any email?


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

devilkiller11 said:


> I got 90th merit position. And Shifa takes 80 students only. So how come am I still on the merit list. Have I been selected? Btw how much amount do we have to pay, hotel fee inclusive and what name should be mentioned on the draft? Did anyone of you get any email?


Way too many questions dude -_-


----------



## Ubaid A.

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Last year first merit list ended around 129. They called the next 20 then in the 2nd merit list. After that they just made unofficial calls everytime someone left so it went up to 158.


OMG and you were the 158th person, right? So lucky. It had always been shifa for me, until yesterday. Zero hope now. :|


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

I don't understand why they called 300 students for interview, if they only have to select 150 students.
12.5%doesn't make quite a huge difference afterall those with good marks in nts didn't want to ruin there interview.
Shifa sucks.


----------



## harohi7

TAyyab Chohan said:


> I don't understand why they called for 300 students for interview, if they only have to select 150 students.
> 12.5%doesn't make quite a huge difference afterall those with good marks in nts didn't want to ruin there interview.
> Shifa sucks.


a lot of people drop out that is why maybe ? but i don't know if that is going to happen this year or not


----------



## TAyyab Chohan

How is this possible that, they drop out students with good nts,even with that they called 300 students..


----------



## harohi7

TAyyab Chohan said:


> How is this possible that, they drop out students with good nts,even with that they called 300 students..


no it's like the students don't go. they go for other unis they have applied in as far as i know


----------



## Ozwiz

Anyone has got any idea what is the usual closing merit for CMH?


----------



## harohi7

84% was last year what i heard


----------



## nidarasul

Is the Shifa hostel fee a one time payment or is it annual?


----------



## Buttnamal

nidarasul said:


> Is the Shifa hostel fee a one time payment or is it annual?


It's an annual fee. A pretty expensive but then again it's really annoying renting a place elsewhere.


----------



## Ozwiz

Buttnamal said:


> It's an annual fee. A pretty expensive but then again it's really annoying renting a place elsewhere.


 hey should have bought the houses long ago instead of renting them.... Its a pretty posh area H-8 and hence the higher rates of hostels and they should have at least provided a wifi facilitee in the package.....


----------



## nidarasul

Ozwiz said:


> hey should have bought the houses long ago instead of renting them.... Its a pretty posh area H-8 and hence the higher rates of hostels and they should have at least provided a wifi facilitee in the package.....


You can chip in for the internet with ur roomies and a wifi router is a one time investment. its barely 1200-2000 for TP-Link. 
The higher rates are probably because I8 is an expensive sector.


----------



## Buttnamal

Well the wifi situation isnt too bad because usually 3-4 people are usually running on the same wifi and split the fee evenly.
Other than that, you will also have to pay for the AC bill during the summer. Shifa allows you to activate the AC for either three or four( sorry i cant recall properly) months at a time. The fee is usually dependant on how much you use it but generally ends up being around 5-8k.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Ubaid A. said:


> OMG and you were the 158th person, right? So lucky. It had always been shifa for me, until yesterday. Zero hope now. :|


Whats your merit number ?


----------



## Ubaid A.

Tanveer Uddin said:


> Whats your merit number ?


I don't even wanna say it here, it's that bad :/ I am the only Ubaid tho, if you are really curious. 
Well done, man, I can imagine what you were going through this time last year! 
oh and have you attended FC at pew?


----------



## nidarasul

Ozwiz said:


> Anyone has got any idea what is the usual closing merit for CMH?


If it closed at 84 last year, should be in 83s this year. UHS is expected to close around 85.0-85.2

And do you people think there would be any considerable effect of the UHS merit dropping on the Shifa merit?


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Ubaid A. said:


> I don't even wanna say it here, it's that bad :/ I am the only Ubaid tho, if you are really curious.
> Well done, man, I can imagine what you were going through this time last year!
> oh and have you attended FC at pew?


FC at pew ?


----------



## Ubaid A.

Tanveer Uddin said:


> FC at pew ?


nvm, you prolly haven't. Bss, fc campus at peshawar.


----------



## haroonniazi2009

Whats shifa status with pmdc. I heard it was given schedule 1.


----------



## devilkiller11

haroonniazi2009 said:


> Whats shifa status with pmdc. I heard it was given schedule 1.


The issue has been resolved, right?


----------



## haroonniazi2009

Dont really know. 
I got in. Now its worrying me


----------



## kobefan234

haroonniazi2009 said:


> Whats shifa status with pmdc. I heard it was given schedule 1.


would like to know this as well...


----------



## tahirtayyab

kobefan234 said:


> would like to know this as well...


It's resolved. Don't worry. PMDC just has a grudge against Shifa; The Ministry of Health has placed Shifa in Schedule 1 so there's nothing really PMDC can do.


----------



## nidarasul

tahirtayyab said:


> It's resolved. Don't worry. PMDC just has a grudge against Shifa; The Ministry of Health has placed Shifa in Schedule 1 so there's nothing really PMDC can do.


What does schedule 1 mean?


----------



## OmerFaruq

how was the test i heard it was difficult?

- - - Updated - - -

i'm very sad i couldn't get admission in UHS just lacking 1.4% aggregate


----------



## tahirtayyab

nidarasul said:


> What does schedule 1 mean?


When a university gets into Schedule 1, it gets the ability to administer its own exams; STMU got it late due to some negligence on sides of PMDC/Ministry of Health.


----------



## Ashar250

Hello is there anyone here who has 74% aggregate in Shifa and his/her name came up in the FIRST merit list on 31st Oct ? Please, anyone who has 74% and got in ?


----------



## harohi7

Ashar250 said:


> Hello is there anyone here who has 74% aggregate in Shifa and his/her name came up in the FIRST merit list on 31st Oct ? Please, anyone who has 74% and got in ?


 nope 139 people got on the list and they had merit 75%


----------



## Ashar250

Yeah I was wondering exactly that ! My aggregate is 74% and I just hope my name comes up in the second list !


----------



## nidarasul

Ashar250 said:


> Yeah I was wondering exactly that ! My aggregate is 74% and I just hope my name comes up in the second list !


Same here, 74 too! But I see a lot of people willing to pick Shifa! What is your merit number though?


----------



## Ashar250

148, your ? And yeah a lot of people I know who got selected are depositing the fee, God, I just hope some drop out and give us a chance in the second merit list ! :/


----------



## GSM7

I've seen people opting for Shifa instead of CMH. 
When you guys went for the interview did you see any of the so called 'campus' they had?
Because the college is built inside the hospital.


----------



## Danish.sohail

atleast i am dropping off. So one lucky peron will get my place hopefully


----------



## nidarasul

No, they dont have a campus. Its inside the hospital building.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

GSM7 said:


> I've seen people opting for Shifa instead of CMH.
> When you guys went for the interview did you see any of the so called 'campus' they had?
> Because the college is built inside the hospital.


Shifa doesnt really have a nice campus  Our professors say its a good thing that the college is inside the hospital. Like its actually inside the hospital. You can roam around and do whatever you want. But it kinda sucks at times.


----------



## nidarasul

I heard a disturbing thing from 2 doctors at PIMS today. They said that inclusion of Shifa in schedule 1 means, they can conduct exams but students have to pass the PMDC exam like graduates from China do.
Can Shifa students please help me on this?


----------



## Danish.sohail

nidarasul said:


> I heard a disturbing thing from 2 doctors at PIMS today. They said that inclusion of Shifa in schedule 1 means, they can conduct exams but students have to pass the PMDC exam like graduates from China do.
> Can Shifa students please help me on this?


This can be possible when sargodha and gujrat govt college student have to give pmdc exam afterwards. Sahiwal govt college as well coz pmdc ne blacklist kia wa hai inhe.


----------



## Ashar250

Can anyone explain to me how the closing merit for Shifa was 69 last year ? I mean look, in this session's first list they selected nearly 130 students with aggregate from highest to 75....I'm at 74 at my name was not on the list, so how is it possible that in the second list, a person with, let's say 71 aggregate gets in ? Anyone please ?


----------



## nidarasul

Ashar250 said:


> Can anyone explain to me how the closing merit for Shifa was 69 last year ? I mean look, in this session's first list they selected nearly 130 students with aggregate from highest to 75....I'm at 74 at my name was not on the list, so how is it possible that in the second list, a person with, let's say 71 aggregate gets in ? Anyone please ?


Last year people scored low in the test and interviews. The top merits werent too high. Merit 160 had 69% total aggregate. This year, merit 270 has 69%. Because more people scored better in the entrance test and interviews. The competition grows each year.


----------



## Hamza Kiyani

Ashar250 said:


> Can anyone explain to me how the closing merit for Shifa was 69 last year ? I mean look, in this session's first list they selected nearly 130 students with aggregate from highest to 75....I'm at 74 at my name was not on the list, so how is it possible that in the second list, a person with, let's say 71 aggregate gets in ? Anyone please ?


 Has it ever occured to you that merit might be increasing this time around and please for gods sake, stop whining about last year, what happened last year has nothing to do with the merit this year :expressionless:


----------



## Ashar250

@nidarasul Well that's sad, when it's our turn, all of a sudden the frickin' competition grows -_- 
You told me you had 74% aggregate, do you think you and I stand a chance in the second merit list ? :|


----------



## nidarasul

Ashar250 said:


> @nidarasul Well that's sad, when it's our turn, all of a sudden the frickin' competition grows -_-
> You told me you had 74% aggregate, do you think you and I stand a chance in the second merit list ? :|


148 has a very good chance. I'd say you have a 98% chance. 
I am at 163. Mine is like 70%


----------



## moxy

I don't understand what makes you say the competition has grown, in fact this year has had much less competition because of Shifas PMDC issue (around 1800 applicants this year compared to last years over 3000 applicants). The merits are higher because the test was much easier than last years, I know this because my sister gave last years test, and people got more marks in the interview because they changed the interviews to MMI which I personally think are much easier then the previous system.

@Ashar250 I don't think you should worry I personally know 4 people who are refusing their shifa seats and there is definitely others that are as well declining their seats. I sure that you will get a call.


----------



## Ashar250

@nidarasul Well InshAllah I really hope I do get in ! And don't worry, lol you never know you might get in too...a lot of people I know are dropping out ! Good luck though ! 
@moxy Well, you're right and obviously know more cuz of your sister giving it last year but I don't know anyone studying at Shifa who could guide me, only a few final year guys told me stuff but I thought since this year the highest was 86 so that's why ! And it explains it too, they called everyone from 86 to 75.....and God forbid merit closes there, I'll be proving my point that competition is greater !


----------



## nidarasul

It is not about how many people apply. Even if only 200 apply and 100 have very high results, the others become irrelevant. The competition is greater because every year, people score higher than last year. I dont know why, maybe its academies or maybe humans are getting smarter. Lol. But that's the trend in every exam, entry tests, fsc, a levels etc. This year more people have scored higher. For just he 75% students, there are almost 20 students with differences in decimals. So, competition definitely rose. 
A lot of people say the test was difficult this year too. Both years, the pattern was the same. So, it depends on the preparation the students came with.


----------



## Buttnamal

nidarasul said:


> It is not about how many people apply. Even if only 200 apply and 100 have very high results, the others become irrelevant. The competition is greater because every year, people score higher than last year. I dont know why, maybe its academies or maybe humans are getting smarter. Lol. But that's the trend in every exam, entry tests, fsc, a levels etc. This year more people have scored higher. For just he 75% students, there are almost 20 students with differences in decimals. So, competition definitely rose.
> A lot of people say the test was difficult this year too. Both years, the pattern was the same. So, it depends on the preparation the students came with.


I have to disagree with you about that. The aggregates are arbitrary. If it was the same exam given for both this year and last year then you can definitely make the claim on the competitiveness increasing. Plus this year the interview process was quite different as well.
Comparing entrance exam scores from different years means nothing. Theres always going to be competition and all you guys need to know is your respective standing within your group of applicants.
Dont pay attention to the aggregates, but instead to the number of the last applicant called in previous years because that would be your best reference point.


----------



## Bilal370

guys,,,, i am sooo completely freaked out,,,,,

- - - Updated - - -

i see nothing,,,,,, in case i dont get into shifa,,,,,,, ive compleetely lost it,,,,,,,,,, i didn't even apply ANYWHERE else,,,,,,,, 

- - - Updated - - -

em sooo soooo going down,,,,,,,


----------



## IckyVicky

Bilal370 said:


> guys,,,, i am sooo completely freaked out,,,,,
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i see nothing,,,,,, in case i dont get into shifa,,,,,,, ive compleetely lost it,,,,,,,,,, i didn't even apply ANYWHERE else,,,,,,,,
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> em sooo soooo going down,,,,,,,


Don't worry! Inshallah, you will get into Shifa! But, in case, you don't, there're still a few medical colleges that're accepting applications. Apply for those, okay? Here's a thread that's really helpful, if, you still want to apply to other med. schools:
http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...te-medical-colleges-still-open-admission.html
Don't worry and keep your head up!


----------



## Bilal370

OMG,,,,, thanks man,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## IckyVicky

Bilal370 said:


> OMG,,,,, thanks man,,,,,,,,,,


Don't mention it!


----------



## Bilal370

any idea how many people have submitted the fee????


----------



## sarahkhalid

The second list will probably be up in a day or two since the first list got the 12th as the deadline to pay


----------



## harohi7

sarahkhalid said:


> The second list will probably be up in a day or two since the first list got the 12th as the deadline to pay


yeah they said it will be up on 13th IF there is one :/

- - - Updated - - -

and lets just hope there is one.


----------



## weirdwilli

lol bad news guys . i called them and they said there will be no 2nd list


----------



## nidarasul

It might drop a little after the Shalamar and FUMC lists. Not me getting a chance much, but chances for you 140s folks.


----------



## harohi7

nidarasul said:


> It might drop a little after the Shalamar and FUMC lists. Not me getting a chance much, but chances for you 140s folks.


lets ss pray it happens but it is very unlikelt so we shouldn't keep our hopes up


----------



## zincy7

Yo, so I have my interview tomorrow morning. Foreign seats now have to fly to Shifa to conduct interviews. Any of you guys think this could affect the number of people who show up?


----------



## Buttnamal

zincy7 said:


> Yo, so I have my interview tomorrow morning. Foreign seats now have to fly to Shifa to conduct interviews. Any of you guys think this could affect the number of people who show up?


Flying to Pakistan just to give an interview?
Are you sure you can't give it over skype? Because if not, thats the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Flying to pakistan to give an interview at a school you MIGHT go to.


----------



## Bilal370

soooo,,,,,, i shouldnt probably commit suicide yet????  

- - - Updated - - -

i heard the dropouts are such that the last dude last year got called even after the classes had started,,,,,,  ,,,,, em not sure,,,,, but just something to keep me going,,,,,, umeed pe dunya kaim hai,,,,,,,,,  disprin pe dunya kain hai,,,,,, :'D

- - - Updated - - -

yeah guys,,,,,, i traveled for like 10 hours and was there in front of them,,,,,,,,,, for the interview,,,,,, i had 316 in the test,,,,,,,, 905 in fsc equivalence,,,,,,,,,, 85% in Olvls,,,,,,,,, well,,,,,,,,, you guys see,,,,,,,, here i am,,,,,,, banging my freaking head against the wall,,,,,,, shifa was the ONLY option i had,,,,,,


----------



## harohi7

we are in the same situation but i am not expecting too much because last year there was a second merit list too and this year there was none  and the last person to get in was 158 but this year it's nothing like that so yeah make your mind but suicide is never the way. Allah has better plans for you don't worry


----------



## Ozwiz

Well going to join the freshers on 1rst December ..... Good Luck everyone..... and yeah one important question.... as hard as the medical study is and the people further make it harder with their comments and admonishments.... please do tell me do you medical students get time to exercise a bit in the day or week?


----------



## Buttnamal

Ozwiz said:


> Well going to join the freshers on 1rst December ..... Good Luck everyone..... and yeah one important question.... as hard as the medical study is and the people further make it harder with their comments and admonishments.... please do tell me do you medical students get time to exercise a bit in the day or week?


Its quite easy to make a routine and have plenty of time in the day for activities.
I personally go to the gym and am involved in sports pretty much everyday. Of course I drop it all when exams are coming up and especially during the month off we get when preparing for professional exams.

Medical school isn't as hectic as you think it is.


----------



## zincy7

Soooooo foreign seats got their admission letters 10 minutes after we finished our interviews. Only 12 people showed up. The MMI's were pretty much on par with what all of you had been mentioning on here.


----------



## Bilal370

guyss,,,,,, aint there like 25 foreign seats? only 10 people showed up,,,,,, what about the remaining seats???

- - - Updated - - -

12*


----------



## RobinAV

Bilal370 said:


> guyss,,,,,, aint there like 25 foreign seats? only 10 people showed up,,,,,, what about the remaining seats???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 12*


I thought it was 15 foreign seats. Maybe they'll give them to the locals.


----------



## moxy

Guys when do classes start at shifa?


----------



## RobinAV

moxy said:


> Guys when do classes start at shifa?


I was told the orientation is on the 30th of November, and classes start from the 1st of December.


----------



## Ozwiz

Buttnamal said:


> Its quite easy to make a routine and have plenty of time in the day for activities.
> I personally go to the gym and am involved in sports pretty much everyday. Of course I drop it all when exams are coming up and especially during the month off we get when preparing for professional exams.
> 
> Medical school isn't as hectic as you think it is.


NIce I was worried about the gym myself.....

- - - Updated - - -



Buttnamal said:


> Its quite easy to make a routine and have plenty of time in the day for activities.
> I personally go to the gym and am involved in sports pretty much everyday. Of course I drop it all when exams are coming up and especially during the month off we get when preparing for professional exams.
> 
> Medical school isn't as hectic as you think it is.


NIce I was worried about the gym myself.....


----------



## Buttnamal

Ozwiz said:


> NIce I was worried about the gym myself.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> NIce I was worried about the gym myself.....


Shifa doesn't exactly have a gym itself but theres one in I8 merkaz which most students go to. It's not the greatest gym but its good enough.
Apart from that, every batch generally makes a football and cricket teams which play each other for a while as the weather permits.
Theres table tennis tables in the lobby which get pretty popular at the beginning of the year and I usually start up a volleyball team that practices and plays against the nursing team. Although this year I will try to get a proper team going with matches planned outside of the university.

- - - Updated - - -

The first years will start their academic year on the first of december along with the second years. Orientation is generally a day or two prior to classes actually starting.
Academic Schedule download: http://shifacollege.edu/scm/index.php?option=com_rokdownloads&view=file&Itemid=305&id=222:academic-calendar-2014-15

And as for there being not enough applicants on the foreign seat, Shifa will allocate the remaining three seats to the next three students on the local seat. A class total of 100 is what Shifa aims for so thats what you can look forward to seeing.


----------



## RobinAV

So I was just looking at the academic calender, and I'm curious to know what's an IPE?


----------



## Ozwiz

I don't know if this is a stupid question or not but Do we have to bring our own White Coats at the White Coat Ceremony?


----------



## moxy

I think there going to give them to us. At least that what I think it means when they say "donning of the white coats" in the program details they sent us.


----------



## RobinAV

Yeah I think so too. And if that's not the case you won't be the only coat-less person there


----------



## Buttnamal

RobinAV said:


> So I was just looking at the academic calender, and I'm curious to know what's an IPE?


IPE stands for Integrated Practical Exam.

You will have a three block IPEs during the course of the year. 
The first one will cover CMB and HEM modules.
The second one will be LMS by itself.
The third will cover RES, CVS and KUB.

~17 people will be taken in the Dissection Hall (only because its large enough) at a time, and you will be given 3 minutes at each station to answer question, identify slides and give a VIVA(in which a teacher sits and asks you questions pertaining to a specific topic from the block).
This is a lot like your interview process in which you went from station to station but there will generally only be around three VIVAs, mostly static stations in which you will write down your answers to questions or slides presented in a booklet that you're provided.

IPEs generally are easier to pass than the theory paper.

- - - Updated - - -

As for the white coats, I had to buy my own white coat before the white coat ceremony. There was a stall outside of the Shifa enterance where you could buy them.

But last year, the new students' white coats had the Shifa logo on them so Im assuming they were provided by the school.


----------



## RobinAV

Buttnamal said:


> IPE stands for Integrated Practical Exam.
> 
> You will have a three block IPEs during the course of the year.
> The first one will cover CMB and HEM modules.
> The second one will be LMS by itself.
> The third will cover RES, CVS and KUB.
> 
> ~17 people will be taken in the Dissection Hall (only because its large enough) at a time, and you will be given 3 minutes at each station to answer question, identify slides and give a VIVA(in which a teacher sits and asks you questions pertaining to a specific topic from the block).
> This is a lot like your interview process in which you went from station to station but there will generally only be around three VIVAs, mostly static stations in which you will write down your answers to questions or slides presented in a booklet that you're provided.
> 
> IPEs generally are easier to pass than the theory paper.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> As for the white coats, I had to buy my own white coat before the white coat ceremony. There was a stall outside of the Shifa enterance where you could buy them.
> 
> But last year, the new students' white coats had the Shifa logo on them so Im assuming they were provided by the school.


Oh okay, thanks! 
You deserve some sort of 'Most Helpful Senior' award :3


----------



## moxy

Thanks for the info buttnamal. One more thing though, what do the seniors do for ragging, its not that bad is it?


----------



## Khushi95

buttnamal can you also tell us what books do we need to get?


----------



## Buttnamal

RobinAV said:


> Oh okay, thanks!
> You deserve some sort of 'Most Helpful Senior' award :3


Oh not even. TanveerUddin helped you guys a lot too. But in turn I had helped him when he was applying as well lol.
Just glad to help

- - - Updated - - -



moxy said:


> Thanks for the info buttnamal. One more thing though, what do the seniors do for ragging, its not that bad is it?


So the thing with Shifa is that quite a few years back the ragging got REALLY bad. To a point where there was a law suit I believe. 
But for the past three years, the ragging is next to non existent. Seniors will make you dance or sing at most but thats about it. As long as you keep a positive attitude through it, you'll make lots of friends.

But there really wont be much ragging. We third years did almost nothing to the last class and Im sure they wont do anything to you guys either.

- - - Updated - - -



Khushi95 said:


> buttnamal can you also tell us what books do we need to get?


As for the books, you wont need to get them right away. Shifa will provide you with a list of books that you'll require during the course of the year during the orientation.
All books you can purchase from Prince Book Shop in I8 Merkaz.
Some of the major books youll need are:
- Lippincots Biochemistry
- Guyton & Hall Physiology
- Keith L Moore Clinical Anatomy

Dont worry about this just yet. You have plenty of time to get your books.


----------



## RobinAV

Haha yes he was a tonne of help too, but like you said, I saw your super helpful replies on last year's threads too ^_^


----------



## zincy7

You can also download all the books online for free if you've got an ebook reader. Convenient to carry and much less of a hassle to worry about getting messed up. I'll prolly post links on the group page for anyone who wants them.


----------



## Buttnamal

zincy7 said:


> You can also download all the books online for free if you've got an ebook reader. Convenient to carry and much less of a hassle to worry about getting messed up. I'll prolly post links on the group page for anyone who wants them.


ebooks are nice to have but nothing can compare to an actual book. One you can write. Plus I find that its generally easier reading off of a hard copy book rather than a screen


----------



## Raza Jafar

@ButtNamal. Bhai how much cramming is required in this field? my main concern :/


----------



## zincy7

If you're concern is with cramming, then you might have to reconsider your field. Studying consistently is the best way to have the least amount of cramming. So really, you should be asking how far ahead one should start studying before exams.

- - - Updated - - -

@Buttnamal I understand your point, and while I also prefer a paper to a screen, convenience is a big thing for me. But personal preference is a big difference, so that's why I'm just throwing out the option for those that would prefer it, even if its just as a backup


----------



## Khushi95

buttnamal ... thanks for the help


----------



## Buttnamal

Raza Jafar said:


> @ButtNamal. Bhai how much cramming is required in this field? my main concern :/


Like zincy7 mentioned, cramming depends on how much you've studied and kept up with during the course itself.
Generally what seems to work best is to study for you SGDs (Small Group Discussions) for which you'll be given instructions before hand on what to study. You should study or skim through the topic at least before coming to the SGD because I feel thats where you learn the most. 
A facilitator will be assigned to groups of 13-15 students and they will ask you questions regarding the reading. The facilitators are there to clear up any misconceptions and help guide you. During the SGD you will be marked on preparation participation and punctuality IIRC.

If you've studied along during the course then when you are reviewing before the exam, its a lot easier to do well.
Generally you're given the exam on a friday with thursday off. What students tend to do is start studying over the weekend but some start the weekend before. Its all up to you.

You all will find a big change in Medical school exam prep as compared to anything else you've done. Theres a lot more memorization and little details are where the marks lie.
Class average tends to increase over the course of the year as students learn how to study.
-Speaking of class average. Dont expect to get 90+ on your exams. The median score for exams way be around 56-sih


----------



## zincy7

56% You say.....


*(•_•) 

( •_•)>⌐■-■ 

(⌐■_■),

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
*


----------



## RobinAV

zincy7 said:


> You can also download all the books online for free if you've got an ebook reader. Convenient to carry and much less of a hassle to worry about getting messed up. I'll prolly post links on the group page for anyone who wants them.


Yeah, about that... Am I the only one who can't find it?


----------



## Buttnamal

*Reality:

(⌐■_■)

( •_•)>⌐■-■

**(•_•)*


----------



## zincy7

@RobinAV Someone's posting them on the group page apparently. So no worries.


----------



## alishkhan

Guys i am actually not in pakistan. So when do you guys suggest i should come to pakistan? I also have applied for hostel accomodation.


----------



## Ozwiz

zincy7 said:


> @RobinAV Someone's posting them on the group page apparently. So no worries.


 which group page?


----------



## moxy

What are the daily timings for first year students at shifa?


----------



## Buttnamal

moxy said:


> What are the daily timings for first year students at shifa?


There are three assigned periods in a day but the course coordinator can assign two separate attendances in one peroid.
A general layout would be something along the lines of:
8-10 Lecture(overview)
10-10:30 Tea/ Prayer break
10:30-12:30 Small Group Discussion (SGD)
12:30-1:30 Lunch
1:30-4:00 Practical session

In first year the teachers are more inclined to actually take the whole period teaching at the beginning of the year and tend to let you out earlier as the year progresses depending on the lecture content.
SGDs can range from half an hour to a full two hours depending on your facilitator and the subject.
IPEs usually are around an hour to an hour and a half.

Sometimes a period will be divided into two shorter sessions. Having class until 4 is highly unlikely. Usually you will be done by 3 if not earlier.


----------



## harohi7

hey everyone i got a call from shifa  and i was partying until people i told about the call started telling me how bad shifa is and has no name anr also that the hospital hardly has any patients so gap year would have been better than this  and also that if iwas smart i would have gottten in a far better college and in fact should try next year for mcat again  please tell me if this all is true or not?


----------



## GSM7

harohi7 said:


> hey everyone i got a call from shifa  and i was partying until people i told about the call started telling me how bad shifa is and has no name anr also that the hospital hardly has any patients so gap year would have been better than this  and also that if iwas smart i would have gottten in a far better college and in fact should try next year for mcat again  please tell me if this all is true or not?


Don't listen to people like that, to be honest I have also gotten into Shifa and have heard many different things from various people. 
I personally know a friend who dropped CMH and chose to go to Shifa even though like me, he's been living in Lahore for his whole life. So there must have been something in Shifa which would have made him leave his hometown and CMH aswell to attend Shifa. 

I would, although like to hear from other people aswell. 

But don't be disheartened at all. I know alot of people who haven't even gotten admissions yet with 80+ UHS aggregates, so be thankful aswell.


----------



## Bilal.shah

Who left CMH for Shifa? I left Shifa for CMH and 3 of my friends did the same. Have you seen the CMH merit list? People are dying to get in. And Shifa sent out 139 people merit list first up and is still making calls, CMH is almost full with the first list it sent out and it did not include 70 extra calls. GSM7 you yourself were on the CMH forum waiting for a call. Barely anyone leaves CMH for Shifa. If someone does, its probably due to proximity, residence or something. But never in terms of quality. 
Shifa is so known for USMLE because most of the students there are either international or people who lived abroad applying on local seats. So of course they give the USMLE to go back to where they came from and that counts as Shifa's achievement. But in terms of clinical exposure, Shifa is very very far behind CHM, Shalamar, FUMC etc. 
How many elites coming to Shifa hosoital will really let you experiment with catheters on them? That is just an example.

- - - Updated - - -



harohi7 said:


> hey everyone i got a call from shifa  and i was partying until people i told about the call started telling me how bad shifa is and has no name anr also that the hospital hardly has any patients so gap year would have been better than this  and also that if iwas smart i would have gottten in a far better college and in fact should try next year for mcat again  please tell me if this all is true or not?


It does have patients but very snobby ones. They will probably ask some minister to sue you for pressing the needle too hard. I went to Shifa hospital when I got the call letter. I hated the patient class there. Doesnt look like a teaching hospital at all.


----------



## GSM7

Bilal.shah said:


> Who left CMH for Shifa? I left Shifa for CMH and 3 of my friends did the same. Have you seen the CMH merit list? People are dying to get in. And Shifa sent out 139 people merit list first up and is still making calls, CMH is almost full with the first list it sent out and it did not include 70 extra calls. GSM7 you yourself were on the CMH forum waiting for a call. Barely anyone leaves CMH for Shifa. If someone does, its probably due to proximity, residence or something. But never in terms of quality.
> Shifa is so known for USMLE because most of the students there are either international or people who lived abroad applying on local seats. So of course they give the USMLE to go back to where they came from and that counts as Shifa's achievement. But in terms of clinical exposure, Shifa is very very far behind CHM, Shalamar, FUMC etc.
> How many elites coming to Shifa hosoital will really let you experiment with catheters on them? That is just an example.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> It does have patients but very snobby ones. They will probably ask some minister to sue you for pressing the needle too hard. I went to Shifa hospital when I got the call letter. I hated the patient class there. Doesnt look like a teaching hospital at all.


I myself would have preferred CMH over Shifa. I'm just telling you that I personally know a friend who opted for Shifa instead of CMH.


----------



## RobinAV

@Ozwiz Just look up "Shifa College of Medicine Class of 2019" on Facebook 

- - - Updated - - -



harohi7 said:


> hey everyone i got a call from shifa  and i was partying until people i told about the call started telling me how bad shifa is and has no name anr also that the hospital hardly has any patients so gap year would have been better than this  and also that if iwas smart i would have gottten in a far better college and in fact should try next year for mcat again  please tell me if this all is true or not?


I've been through what you're going through now. However I know people personally who are in the field, I also have a friend whose Dad teaches at RMC, she's also going to Shifa. So far I have not met a single doctor that said, "No beta Shifa is cr*p. You'll probably be stuck selling chaat on thela if you graduate from there." Lol quite the contrary, they say it's a good college. So yeah, that's your 'name' concern solved right there. As far as the patient thing is concerned, there's a thread here on this forum where somebody posted an article about how CMH has gotten a warning for a non functional hospital. That since there's a lot of army officers coming to that hospital students don't get exposure. I'm not trying to make this a CMH vs Shifa thread. CMH is a great college too. My point is no matter what college you get into, people will find some kind of fault in it. That's how people work. If you feel like gap year is something YOU want, then take one. Don't do it because of what people say.
Also keep in mind how high the merit is, only 88+ get into say RMC or K.E. Will you be willing to go to forexample Sargodha or Gujranwala? Government hostels aren't exactly in the best conditions.


----------



## umeriaz

I got the call from CMH too but opting for Shifa instead loll


----------



## sarahkhalid

I think those who've decided to go to Shifa should stop worrying about these things, and be grateful for the chance they've gotten and make the best out of it. Colleges do matter and obviously patient exposure is a big concern, but at the end of the day it's your own hard work that's going to determine how far you reach. 

On a lighter note, the Class of 2019 should join the Facebook page ^.^ https://www.facebook.com/groups/385539868277239/?fref=ts


----------



## harohi7

well i think when it comes to private especially CMH and shifa people look at what is near home and cheap. for many people CMH is both and hostels are also less expensive and in the college boundry. Also it is affliated with army and everyone wants to get in the army life so yeah people say CMH is better but khair what so ever at the end shifa is WAAAYYYY better than a gap year,and if i still don't like shifa i can apply next year too but on the other hand i would be secure so yeah 

- - - Updated - - -

and oh one of my friends got into both CMH and shifa but she chose shifa LOL so yeah people do make that decision.it is what you think is better for you.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Congratulations to everyone who got in. I am sure you'll have the best five years in Shifa College of Medicine. You have my word on it.


----------



## zincy7

And if by any chance these aren't the best five years of your life, blame it all on Tanveer Uddin, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## SOConfused

I got in both CMH and Shifa too, but decided to go with Shifa; mainly because I'm from Isb, and preferred staying close to home. One of my friends did the same. So yes, it's actually not that unheard of.


----------



## Tanveer Uddin

Haha shutup zack


----------



## Bilal370

yo guyzzzz,,,,,,,,,,,,,, someone approve my request to join the group,,,,, i got the call dudes,,,,,,,,, all fired up,,,,,,,, B-)

- - - Updated - - -

haahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha,,,,,,,,,,,,, :'D pooooor kids,,,,,,, i loved army life too,,,,,,,,,, Alvls from SPS,,,,, those 2 years bought me right back to planet EARTH,,,,,,, :'D

- - - Updated - - -

alrightie,,,,, em in,,,,,, O.O


----------



## harohi7

Congratulations  you never know what God has in plan for you


----------



## sarahkhalid

Hey @Bilal370
what was your number in the cumulative list and when did you get the call?

- - - Updated - - -

Hey @Bilal370
what was your number in the cumulative list and when did you get the call?


----------



## Bilal.shah

sarahkhalid said:


> Hey @Bilal370
> what was your number in the cumulative list and when did you get the call?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey @Bilal370
> what was your number in the cumulative list and when did you get the call?


Probably the second way is to check the next 'Bilal after 139. That would be him because its not gonna be me. lol
And by the look of his excitement I man thinking he posted here asap he got the call or maybe just the next morning. So there are both your answers


----------



## harohi7

sarahkhalid said:


> Hey @Bilal370
> what was your number in the cumulative list and when did you get the call?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey @Bilal370
> what was your number in the cumulative list and when did you get the call?


150 I think :/


----------



## nidarasul

I know it's like 20 days late but I got in to Shifa! 
Can someone please let me into the facebook Group?


----------



## GSM7

@nidarasul When did you get the call? Because my friend is literally one merit position below you. And also can you inquire whether they are going to call one more student or not? It would mean alot because my friend is eagerly awaiting a call.


----------



## nidarasul

GSM7, I got the call this morning. They said there has been a refund and asked me if I was interested to join. And that they would call the next in line if I didnt pay dues till Tuesday. So I think there was just one place... But dont lose hope


----------



## Farhan Nitrate

congratulations !!


----------

